# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Άρρωστο πουλί

## Marilou

Πριν λίγους μήνες αρρώστησε ένα από τα καναρινάκια μου και δυστυχώς το έχασα.
Στο μεσοδιάστημα δυστυχώς μας επιτέθηκε ένα γεράκι και κατασπάραξε άλλα τρία, πολύ μικρά σε ηλικία, την ώρα που δεν ήταν κανείς στο σπίτι για να το αποτρέψει  :sad: 

Τώρα το ένα από τα 2 καναρίνια που μου έχουν απομείνει είναι άρρωστο.
Είναι άκεφο. Στην αρχή φαντάστηκα ότι είχε στρεσαριστεί λόγω της επίθεσης (αυτό σώθηκε).
Φουσκώνει και όταν πηγαίνω κοντά του μόνο ξεφουσκώνει, και όταν είναι φουσκωμένος τον βλέπω σαν να λαχανιάζει κάπως.
Βάλαμε χρωματιστό χαρτί στον πάτο του κλουβιού και οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό άσπρες.
Τώρα είναι περίπου χακί το χρώμα τους, με ένα ποσοστό λευκού περιβλήματος.
Πριν λίγες βδομάδες που ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό, έλεγξα την κοιλιά του και η καρίνα ήταν φυσιολογική.

Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα τον πήγα στον κτηνίατρο και μου έδωσε Baytril και μου είπε να το βάζω στο νερό (1ml ανά 100ml νερού).
Μου είπε ότι είναι μάλλον σαλμονέλλωση, την οποία δεν ξέρω πως έπαθε αφού το κλουβί του καθαρίζεται τακτικά και η τροφή του δεν είναι χύμα αλλά συσκευασμένη.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν πίνει πολύ νερό. Πήγαινα το επόμενο πρωί να του ανανεώσω την αντιβίωση και συνειδητοποιουσα ότι η στάθμη του νερού δεν είχε πέσει καθόλου.
Ο κτηνίατρος είπε να μην του δώσω παραπάνω από μια βδομάδα, γιατί θα χαλάσει λέει η χλωρίδα του εντέρου του.
Ξεκίνησα την αγωγή την προηγούμενη Κυριακή.
Αύριο να του αφήσω το ίδιο νερό με την αντιβίωση;
Νιώθω ότι δεν έχει ανταποκριθεί.
Στον πάτο δεν κάθεται με τις ώρες, αλλά κάποιες φορές κάθεται στον πάτο εκεί που είναι και οι ταϊστρες. 
Να του δώσω κάτι άλλο; Κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο;

Είμαι σε απόγνωση, δε θέλω να τον χάσω και αυτόν!
Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω και φωτογραφίες αύριο, κουτσουλιές και κοιλιά.

----------


## mariakappa

οι φωτο θα βοηθουσαν πολυ.σε παρακαλω να τις ανεβασεις οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα.
εαν δεν επινε νερο μαλλον δεν πηρε την αντιβιωση.

----------


## jk21

ποτε εγινε η επιθεση απο το αρπακτικο; ποτε ξεκινησε να δειχνει αρρωστο; κουτσουλιες αμεσα καθως και φωτο απο την κοιλια του πουλιου (να φαινεται το δερμα ) νωρις αυριο πρωι πρωι .να ξερεις οτι 4 ml διαλυματος φαρμακου -νερου αρκουν για να παρει την δοση του.το baytril για αναπνευστικα που οφειλονται σε μικροβιο ,σπανια δεν εχει δραση .... εκτος αν δεν ειναι μικροβιο (πχ μυκητας ) .το οτι βλεπεις λευκο μονο στην κουτσουλια ,δειχνει οτι το πουλι μαλλον δεν πολυτρωει .εχει μεγαλη σημασια να μας πεις αν ειναι εστω και στο μισο απο οσο περιμενες ,καλυτερα το πουλι

----------


## Marilou

Την καρίνα του δε μπορώ να την δω γιατί μου φεύγει από τα χέρια, πρέπει να περιμένω να γυρίσει ο μπαμπάς μου.
Το πρωί δυστυχώς δούλευα και δε μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα μόνη μου, έβαλα όμως το μπαμπά μου να δει την κοιλιά του και μου είπε ότι ήταν στρογγυλή.

Ελπίζω να μπορείτε να δείτε τις κουτσουλιές...

http://www.imagebam.com/image/8a198e227671390

http://www.imagebam.com/image/f4c822227671879

http://www.imagebam.com/image/cc0bc2227671894

http://www.imagebam.com/image/c64b16227671899

Στο κλουβί είδα και κάποιες κουτσουλιές, φαίνονταν σημερινές ή το πολύ χτεσινές οι οποίες ήταν πρασινωπές σκούρες.

----------


## Marilou

Τώρα παρατήρησα ότι κάθεται στον πάτο, μακριά από την ταϊστρα του και μόλις πλησιάζω ανεβαίνει στο κλαδάκι του :'(

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα Μαρια,
εχεις μεταφερει το πουλακι σε εσωτερικο χωρο ; Εαν μπορεσεις βγαλε φωτογραφια κ την κοιλια του πουλιου

----------


## Marilou

> εχεις μεταφερει το πουλακι σε εσωτερικο χωρο ; Εαν μπορεσεις βγαλε φωτογραφια κ την κοιλια του πουλιου


Από τότε που έγινε η επίθεση του αρπακτικού στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη δεν τον έχω βγάλει καθόλου στο μπαλκόνι.
Τον έχω μέσα σε δωμάτιο ευάερο και ευήλιο.

Για την κοιλιά περιμένω να γυρίσει ο μπαμπάς μου για να το πιάσει στα χέρια του κ εγώ να βγάλω τις φωτογραφίες.

Από τις κουτσουλιές μπορείτε να καταλάβετε κάτι;

----------


## ninos

οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι υδαρες. Δεν φαινεται ομως απο τις κουτσουλιες του ο,τι δεν τρωει. Μην του βαζεις καθολου χορταρικα κ αυγο.  Ασε να δουμε την κοιλια κ την καρινα κ βλεπουμε. Καλυτερα να ενημερωσεις κ τον γιατρο σου

----------


## Marilou

> οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι υδαρες. Δεν φαινεται ομως απο τις κουτσουλιες του ο,τι δεν τρωει. Μην του βαζεις καθολου χορταρικα κ αυγο.  Ασε να δουμε την κοιλια κ την καρινα κ βλεπουμε. Καλυτερα να ενημερωσεις κ τον γιατρο σου


Τώρα είναι στην ταϊστρα και τσιμπολογάει, εδώ και κάμποση ώρα για την ακρίβεια.
Χορταρικά και αυγό έχω πολύ καιρό να του βάλω, πολύ πριν αρχίσουν τα συμπτώματα.
Τώρα τρώει ξηρά τροφή και μπαστουνάκι με βιταμίνες.

Οσο για τον κτηνίατρο δεν ξέρω. 
Οταν είχα πάει εκεί τον είχα ρωτήσει αν μπορεί να δει την κοιλιά του για καρίνα και μου είχε πει ότι δε χρειαζόταν γιατί η εικόνα από τις κουτσουλιές έδειχνε σαλμονέλα.
Ελεγε συγκεκριμένα ότι αν παραπάνω από το 50% της κουτσουλιάς είναι άσπρη, τότε αυτό είναι κακό σημάδι.

Α, επίσης να πω ότι επειδή τον παρακολουθώ, κυριολεκτικά κάθε 5 λεπτά, οι κουτσουλιές δεν είναι πάντα υδαρές, για την ακρίβεια πριν από αυτές τις υδαρές είχε κάνει και αρκετά πιο στερεές, άλλες με λίγο άσπρο και άλλες με περισσότερο.
Ειλικρινά είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένη!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλές γιορτές φίλη μου ,σίγουρα το πουλάκι είναι στρεσαρισμένο και φοβισμένο ... βάλε του κάποια βιταμίνη ...και καλή τροφή για λίγες μέρες και μέσα σε ζεστό περιβάλλον. Παρατήρησε τις κουτσουλιές και σε επιδείνωση μας τις δείχνεις ...

----------


## Marilou

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά παιδιά!

Σήμερα τον εβγαλα λίγο έξω στο μπαλκόνι που είχε πολύ ήλιο και τώρα τον έβαλα μέσα.
Νομίζω είναι ευδιάθετος.
Τον κοίταξα για καρίνα, δε μπορώ να πω ότι είναι μυτερή.
Επίσης τον κοίταξα και στην κοιλιά χαμηλά και δεν είδα να έχει μαύρο έντερο.

Φωτο της καρίνας είναι εδώ http://www.imagebam.com/image/ebce13227915054

Δε μπορούσα να τραβήξω μια καλύτερη, γιατί κουνιόταν πολύ.

Είδα και κάποιες καινούριες κουτσουλιές, κάποιες φυσιολογικές και μια αρκετά υδαρή και πράσινη.

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο, το νερό που είχε μέσα και τα 0.75ml αντιβίωσης να του το αλλάξω με νερό χωρίς αντιβίωση;

----------


## Gardelius

Χρονια πολλά!!!! Δεν ειναι ευδιάκριτη η φωτό!!!!! το θέμα είναι ότι αν ειναι <πρησμενο> εκει χαμηλα στην αμαρα κατι τρέχει!!! Αν μπορείς προσπάθησε (και με βοήθεια απο κάποιον) να βγαλεις λιγο πιο <καθαρη> φωτο!!! Επισης σε χαρτι Α4 ή σε ρολο κουζινας τις κουτσουλιες φωτό!!! Τι αντιβιωση έδινες?

----------


## mariakappa

απο τοτε που αρχισες την αντιβιωση ειδες καθολου βελτιωση, εστω και ελαχιστη? βγαλε σε παρακαλω το μπαστουνακι.περιεχει μελι και ειναι εστια μηκυτων.εαν τελικα εχει μηκυτες τοτε αυτο επιδεινωνει την κατασταση.προσπαθησε να βελτιωσεις την διατροφη του.δες στην ενοτητα διατροφης των παπαγαλων και επισης προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις καποια απο τις αυγοτροφες του jk21.ειναι απλες και πολυ δυναμοτικες.εφοσον το πουλι πηρε αντιβιωση δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε τις κουτσουλιες.μπορει η υδαροτητα να οφειλεται σε αυτη.εαν τελειωσε η αγωγη.βαλε καθαρο νερο και παρατηρησε το πως ειναι, αφου πρωτα το δυναμωσεις με την καταλληλη διατροφη.χορταρικα ομως μην δωσεις.

----------


## Marilou

Θα βγάλω αμέσως το μπαστουνάκι και θα του βάλω καθαρό νερό, χωρίς αντιβίωση.

Δε μπορώ να πω ότι με την αντιβίωση είδα κάποια βελτίωση στη συμπεριφορά του.
Τώρα που τον είδα πάλι καθόταν στον πάτο, δεν πρόλαβα να δω αν ήταν φουσκωμένος και μετά με το που με κατάλαβε πέταξε στο κλαδάκι του.
Στο κλαδί τον είδα φουσκωμένο και σαν να βαριανάσαινε.

Η μόνη αλλαγή είναι στις κουτσουλιές, έβγαλα μια φωτό τώρα http://www.imagebam.com/image/07b69d228120493

Αν είναι μύκητες, δικαιολογείται να βαριανασαίνει;
Τι άλλο φάρμακο μπορώ να του δώσω;

----------


## Gardelius

Να σε ρωτήσω γιατί πουλάκι μιλάμε? Γιατι ειμαστε στην ενοτητα <καναρινια> ???  ::

----------


## Marilou

> Να σε ρωτήσω γιατί πουλάκι μιλάμε? Γιατι ειμαστε στην ενοτητα <καναρινια> ???


Είναι ένα κίτρινο-ποτοκαλί καναρινάκι που μέχρι λίγο πριν την επίθεση από το αρπακτικό χάλαγε τον κόσμο με το υπέροχο κελάηδημά του!
Τώρα ράτσα δεν ξέρω, μου το έδωσαν πριν 2 χρόνια μαζί με τα άλλα που δυστυχώς έχασα...

Από τις καινούριες κουτσουλιές μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τίποτα;

----------


## mariakappa

εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι.το καταλαβαινεις απο το κιτρινο υγρο γυρω απο το στερεο τμημα της κουτσουλιας.πως ηταν η κουτσουλια του πριν?

----------


## Marilou

> εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι.το καταλαβαινεις απο το κιτρινο υγρο γυρω απο το στερεο τμημα της κουτσουλιας.πως ηταν η κουτσουλια του πριν?


οι κουτσουλιές του πριν την αντιβίωση ηταν σχεδόν όλο λευκό.
Τις είχε κάνει σε ένα χρωματιστό χαρτί και τις πήγα στον κτηνίατρο.

Το κίτρινο υγρό είναι τωρινό φαινόμενο...
Επίσης στις ίδιες κουτσουλιές είχε εκτός από αυτές που είναι στη φωτό και 2 πράσινες λίγο παραδίπλα, μια χτεσινή και μια (μάλλον) σημερινή!

Για το προβλημα στο συκώτι μπορώ να δώσω φάρμακο;

----------


## mariakappa

το προβλημα στο συκωτι, εαν δεν οφειλεται σε μικροβιο, λυνεται με σωστη διατροφη.οπωσδηποτε ειτε ειναι μικροβιο ειτε οχι αυριο να πας να παρεις αγκαθι μαριας σε υγρη μορφη για να αποτοξινωσεις το συκωτι της.κανονικα το baytril θα επρεπε να βοηθησει εαν ειχε μικροβιο αλλα δεν ξερουμε εαν πηρε σωστα την δοση της.
οι κουτσουλιες της πριν που ηταν μονο λευκο σημαινε οτι δεν ετρωγε.ισως το φαρμακο να του δημιουργησε καποιο προβλημα στο συκωτι ή να φουντωσε τυχον μηκυτες που ειχε απο πριν.
ο δημητρης jk21 αργοτερα θα σου πει περισσοτερα για την αποτοξινωση με σωστη διατροφη και ισως να χρειαστει να παρει καποιο φαρμακευτικο σκευασμα.παντως αφου ανεβαινει στην πατηθρα αυτο σημαινει οτι η κατασταση του ειναι αναστρεψιμη.

----------


## mariakappa

θεωρω οτι το πουλι μαλλον εχει μηκυτες γι'αυτο και βαριανασαινει.η αντιβιωση βοηθησε σε τυχον δευτερογενη λοιμωξη αλλα δεν χτυπαει μηκυτες.γι'αυτο και αρχισαν να τρωνε.

----------


## Marilou

> θεωρω οτι το πουλι μαλλον εχει μηκυτες γι'αυτο και βαριανασαινει.η αντιβιωση βοηθησε σε τυχον δευτερογενη λοιμωξη αλλα δεν χτυπαει μηκυτες.γι'αυτο και αρχισαν να τρωνε.


Οταν λες "άρχισαν να τρώνε" εννοείς οι μύκητες άρχισαν να τρώνε τα σωθικά του πουλιού?!?!
Του έβαλε η μαμά μου μήλο ενώ έλειπα από το σπίτι και αυτό έπεσε με τα μούτρα!
Της είπα να το βγάλει για τους ίδιους λόγους που έβγαλα και το μπαστουνάκι, καλά έκανα;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι καλε.εννοουσα οτι η αντιβιωση βοηθησε σε δευτερογενη λοιμωξη και τα πουλια αρχισαν να τρωνε γιατι η ασπρη κουτσουλια εδειχνε οτι πριν δεν ετρωγαν.
μπορεις να επιστρεψεις το μηλο στο κλουβι.αν και εχει ζαχαρη νομιζω οτι ειναι προτιμωτερο να φανε κατι παρα να μην φανε τιποτα.
αυριο παιρνεις οπωσδηποτε αγκαθι μαριας και μετα πας σε ενα φαρμακειο και αγοραζεις νισταμισιν και μια συριγγα ινσουλινης.το νισταμισιν και η συριγγα ινσουλινης κανουν γυρω στα 4 € .το αγκαθι μαριας ειναι ακριβοτερο γυρω στα 17€.

----------


## jk21

η τελευταια κουτσουλια δειχνει πραγματι κιτρινα υγρα τριγυρω ,αλλα σε καποιες απο ολες δεν υπαρχουν ,ενω αν ηταν προβλημα σε συκωτι ,θα υπηρχε υγρο κιτρινο σε ολες .δεν το αποκλειω ,αλλα μαλλον ειναι απο την τροφη που εφαγε .θα ξαναβγαλεις δινοντας μονο σπορους .αντιβιωση θα χορηγησεις σιγουρα 6-7 μερες απο την στιγμη που την εχεις ξεκινησει και θα αλλαζεις διαλλυμα καθε μερα .αν δεν εχουν συμπληρωθει οι μερες συνεχιζεις .nystamysyn ανεξαρτητα απο την αντιβιωση ,ειμαι της γνωμης οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις ,αλλα με απευθειας χορηγηση στο στομα 0.075 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο με συριγγα του 1 ml .Για δεκα μερες .Κομμενη καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη μεχρι τελος της αγωγης .αλλα και φτιαχτη ή αυγο ,μεχρι να δουμε βελτιωση της κουτσουλιας

----------


## Marilou

> η τελευταια κουτσουλια δειχνει πραγματι κιτρινα υγρα τριγυρω ,αλλα σε καποιες απο ολες δεν υπαρχουν ,ενω αν ηταν προβλημα σε συκωτι ,θα υπηρχε υγρο κιτρινο σε ολες .δεν το αποκλειω ,αλλα μαλλον ειναι απο την τροφη που εφαγε .θα ξαναβγαλεις δινοντας μονο σπορους .αντιβιωση θα χορηγησεις σιγουρα 6-7 μερες απο την στιγμη που την εχεις ξεκινησει και θα αλλαζεις διαλλυμα καθε μερα .αν δεν εχουν συμπληρωθει οι μερες συνεχιζεις .nystamysyn ανεξαρτητα απο την αντιβιωση ,ειμαι της γνωμης οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησεις ,αλλα με απευθειας χορηγηση στο στομα 0.075 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο με συριγγα του 1 ml .Για δεκα μερες .Κομμενη καθε ετοιμη αυγοτροφη μεχρι τελος της αγωγης .αλλα και φτιαχτη ή αυγο ,μεχρι να δουμε βελτιωση της κουτσουλιας


Είδα και κάποιες φρέσκες κουτσουλιές και δεν υπάρχει κίτρινο. Καφέ είναι με λευκό περίβλημα, απλά αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτό γιατί δεν έχω κινητό.
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι έχει πιει αρκετό νερό.

Τώρα για το θέμα της αντιβίωσης: Μετά από την επίσκεψη στον κτηνίατρο πήραμε baytril 0.5 και του έριχνα 0.75ml σε 75ml νερού.
Τόση ήταν η αναλογία. Αυτό έγινε από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή μέχρι την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε.
Το θέμα είναι ότι κάθε μέρα του άλλαζα νερό, εκτός από 2 μέρες που έλειπα και οι γονείς μου δεν του άλλαξαν, δηλαδή έμεινε το ίδιο νερό με την αντιβίωση.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έπινε. Νομίζω ότι η στάθμη του νερού δεν έπεφτε καθόλου.
Τώρα κάθεται φουσκωμένος πάνω στο κλαδάκι του και νομίζω ότι τον βλέπω να τρέμει!

Το νισταμισίν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω να του το δίνω από σήμερα το απόγευμα;
Θέλει συγκεκριμένη χρονική απόσταση στις δοσολογίες ή το δίνω ο,τι ώρα θέλω πρωί/απόγευμα;

----------


## jk21

πρωι απογευμα πανω κατω 12ωρο ,αλλα εστω οσο μπορεις κατα προσεγγιση 

δεν πειραζει για 2 μερες μονο που εμεινε το ιδιο .αν ηταν στον ηλιο θα πειραζε .

να το εχεις σε φουλ ζεστη τοπικα απο 27 βαθμους και πανω ή κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ή ριχνοντας μια λαμπα με εμμεσο φωτισμο πανω του 

αν οι κουτσουλιες δεν εχουν κιτρινο ,τοτε απο συκωτι μαλλον ειμαστε οκ ,αλλα για νυσταμισιν επιμενω .αν δεν ειχες δωσει και την πολυ ισχυρη baytril θα φοβομουνα και για μικροβιο που επιμενει .το θεμα βεβαια ειναι αν επινε τη σωστη ποσοτητα  ...  ξεκινας νυσταμισιν και αν χειροτερεψει ισως δωσεις παραλληλα και bactrimel ή vibramysin .θα δουμε

----------


## Marilou

> πρωι απογευμα πανω κατω 12ωρο ,αλλα εστω οσο μπορεις κατα προσεγγιση 
> 
> δεν πειραζει για 2 μερες μονο που εμεινε το ιδιο .αν ηταν στον ηλιο θα πειραζε .
> 
> να το εχεις σε φουλ ζεστη τοπικα απο 27 βαθμους και πανω ή κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ή ριχνοντας μια λαμπα με εμμεσο φωτισμο πανω του 
> 
> αν οι κουτσουλιες δεν εχουν κιτρινο ,τοτε απο συκωτι μαλλον ειμαστε οκ ,αλλα για νυσταμισιν επιμενω .αν δεν ειχες δωσει και την πολυ ισχυρη baytril θα φοβομουνα και για μικροβιο που επιμενει .το θεμα βεβαια ειναι αν επινε τη σωστη ποσοτητα  ...  ξεκινας νυσταμισιν και αν χειροτερεψει ισως δωσεις παραλληλα και bactrimel ή vibramysin .θα δουμε


Δυστυχώς ήταν στον ήλιο! Είμαι τόσο χαζή που δεν το σκέφτηκα  :sad: 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό για το πουλί;

Α, ξέχασα να σας πω ότι κάποιες φορές που μένει φουσκωμένο κάνει σαν να προσπαθεί να κελαηδήσει, αλλά δεν του βγαίνει φωνή, απλά ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα και κάνει γρήγορη κίνηση με το λαιμό του, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σας λέει κάτι ως σύμπτωμα.
Οσο για τη θερμοκρασία, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πετύχουμε 27 βαθμούς, χωρίς να το αφήνω στον ήλιο.
Να τον αφήσω κοντά στο τζάκι; Είναι η μόνη θερμαντική πηγή στο σπίτι μου.

----------


## jk21

Εννοω σε εντονη θερμοτητα .Ηλιο καλοκαιρινο που θα αλλοιωνε τη συσταση του φαρμακου.πιστευω απλα οτι θα ηταν εξασθενημενο σαν ουσια .

δωσε το φαρμακο που ειπαμε 

να το εχεις κοντα αλλα οχι καταφατσα στο τζακι (πλαγιως αρκετα κοντα ή σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον 2 μετρων αν πρεπει να ειναι καταφατσα ) , και να εχεις την ημερα μια λαμπα να το χτυπα

----------


## mariakappa

μπορεις να παρεις μια λαμπα μπλε ή κοκκινη απο πετ σοπ (οχι κεραμικη) που ειναι για θερμανση.η μπλε εχει 8€ και η κοκκινη 12€.να ειναι 50ρες για να μπορεις να τις βαλεις σε λαμπα που χρησιμοποιουμε οταν διαβαζουμε.

----------


## Marilou

Πήρα το nystamysin από το φαρμακείο μαζί με ένεση ινσουλίνης και του έδωσα την πρώτη δόση  στο στόμα πριν από λίγα λεπτά.
Θα το επαναλάβουμε αύριο το πρωί κατά τις 7:30 πριν φύγω για δουλειά.
Το κακόμοιρο έσκουζε και δεν καθόταν, τρόμαξα να του το δώσω το φάρμακο.
Υπάρχει κίνδυνος για την υγεία του (πέρα από τα υπαρκτά προβλήματα που προσπαθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε) από το στρεσάρισμα;

Οι καινούριες κουτσουλιές δεν έχουν ίχνος πράσινου αλλά δεν είναι ομοιογενείς, άλλες έχουν αρκετό άσπρο και είναι υδαρές και άλλες νομίζω ότι είναι ολόστεγνες από λευκό και έχουν μόνο καφέ!
Για το θέμα της αντιβίωσης, ξέχασα να τονίσω πριν ότι το νερό της Κυριακής που είχε την τελευταία δόση αντιβίωσης το άλλαξα μετά από 2 μέρες, μεγάλη αμέλεια εκ μέρους μου.
Μήπως είναι πολύ επιβαρυμένος ο οργανισμός του για να πάρει και το nystamysin ή δεν έχει σχέση το ένα με το άλλο;
Μήπως οι ακανόνιστες κουτσουλιές είναι θέμα αντιβίωσης; Κινδυνεύει από αυτό το πουλάκι;

Οσο για τις λάμπες, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή.

Γενικά, ανεξάρτητα από το αν θα τα καταφέρει τελικά το πουλάκι μου, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας και την άμεση απόκριση  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

καθε κινηση πιασιματος ενος πουλιου το στρεσσαρει ,αλλα καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινουν ! αλλιως δεν θα παρει σωστα το φαρμακο .κινδυνο εχεις μονο αν το δωσεις με λαθος τροπο και παει στην αναπνευστικη οδο .ομως ειναι πολυ μικρη η ποσοτητα και ειναι δυσκολο να το πνιξεις 

για το αν θα δημιουργησει προβλημα το nystamysyn να σου πω οτι συνισταται η χρηση του και σε νεοσσους που πρεπει παση θυσια να παρουν αντιβιωση ,για αποφυγη δημιουργιας μυκητιασης

----------


## Marilou

Από την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα του δίνω ανά 12ωρο 0.075ml nystamysin απευθείας στο στόμα όπως μου είπατε.
Νομίζω ότι είναι πιο δραστήριος και όποτε πηγαίνω κρυφά να τον κοιτάξω αν είναι φουσκωμένος, κάθεται στην ταϊστρα και τσιμπολογάει. 

Χτες το βράδυ έβγαλα ξανά φωτογραφία το στήθος του και τις κουτσουλιές, ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι πιο ευδιάκριτα.





Νομίζω ότι το κίτρινο στο χαρτί έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα του χαρτιού, γιατί όταν τον πιάνω επιτόπου να κάνει κουτσουλιές δεν έχει καθόλου κίτρινο, φαίνεται απλά ένα διαφανές (πάνω στο άσπρο) υγρό γύρω από το καφέ.
Επίσης μεμονωμένες κουτσουλιές συνεχίζουν να είναι πρασινωπές, μια φορά στο τόσο.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει καρινα .η κοιλια εχει ενα ψιλοερεθισμο αλλα οχι σημαντικο

βαλε απορροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας την αλλη φορα 

συνεχιζεις την αγωγη

----------


## mariakappa

ωραια τα νεα σου :winky:

----------


## Marilou

Συνεχίζω κανονικά το nystamysin, όποτε τον πετυχαίνω δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ φουσκωμένος, έχει ζωηρέψει, αλλά τώρα με απασχολεί ένα άλλο θέμα: Κάποιες φορές κάθεται στον πάτο και τρώει τις κουτσουλιές!
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Του λείπει κάτι μήπως στη διατροφή του;
Είναι επικίνδυνο για την υγεία του πουλιού;

----------


## jk21

σαφως ειναι επικινδυνο για την υγεια του ,γιατι οι κουτσουλιες ειναι φορεις μικροβιων ή και  μυκητων που ειναι φυσιολογικη χλωριδα των κατωτερων τμηματων του εντερου ,οχι ομως της οδου της τροφης 


αποτρεπεις να γινεται αυτο με συχνοτατη αλλαγη υποστρωματος (πχ χαρτι κουζινας ) και ενισχυση του με πολυβιταμινη και ασβεστιο .ισως κατι του λειπει .δωσε κανονικα και αυγο με το τσοφλι  ,οχι ομως ετοιμη αυγοτροφη

----------


## Marilou

> δωσε κανονικα και αυγο με το τσοφλι  ,οχι ομως ετοιμη αυγοτροφη


Άρα να βράσω ένα αυγό και να το αφήσω με το τσόφλι να το φάει;
Να του δώσω παράλληλα και μια βιταμίνη που διαλύεται στο νερό;

----------


## Gardelius

> Άρα να βράσω ένα αυγό και να το αφήσω με το τσόφλι να το φάει;
> Να του δώσω παράλληλα και μια βιταμίνη που διαλύεται στο νερό;


Βρασε το αυγο για 12 λεπτα περίπου, αστο να κρυωσει !!! κοψε το μισο στη μεση (μαζι με το τσοφλι) και βαλε το στην αυγοθήκη!! Μια βιταμίνη ριξε μια ματια εδώ Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα

----------


## jk21

για το αυγο σου ειπε ο Ηλιας .για πολυβιταμινη θα δωσεις μετα το τελος της αγωγης ,καποια υδατοδιαλυτη (mutavit ,nekton s ,ornicuma s ,tabernil total κλπ ) με αμινοξεα μεσα της 

να εχεις σιγουρα σουπιοκοκκαλο αμεσα .εχεις;

----------


## Marilou

> για το αυγο σου ειπε ο Ηλιας .για πολυβιταμινη θα δωσεις μετα το τελος της αγωγης ,καποια υδατοδιαλυτη (mutavit ,nekton s ,ornicuma s ,tabernil total κλπ ) με αμινοξεα μεσα της 
> 
> να εχεις σιγουρα σουπιοκοκκαλο αμεσα .εχεις;


Τι είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο;!;!
Που το πουλάνε να πάω να πάρω αύριο...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο;!;!
> Που το πουλάνε να πάω να πάρω αύριο...


Σε όλα τα petshop.

Αν δεν το βρεις...απλα δεν θα εχεις μπει σε petshop.

----------


## Marilou

> Αν δεν το βρεις...απλα δεν θα εχεις μπει σε petshop.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε έμπαινα σε πετ σοπ ήταν για ανάγκες του σκύλου μου.
Θα το επισκεφθώ αύριο, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## jk21

κατι τετοιο



και οχι τετοιο 



το δευτερο ειναι καρδουλα ασβεστιου απο γυψο ,χωρις το ιωδιο του φυσικου σουπιοκοκκαλου

----------


## Marilou

Πήγα στο pet shop και στο κτηνιατρείο (δεν  υπάρχει κάτι άλλο σε ακτίνα 30χλμ) επειδή δεν είχαν σουπιοκόκκαλο γιατί λέει "δεν το ζητάει πολύς κόσμος" μου έδωσαν μια πετρουλα με ασβέστιο και ιχνοστοιχεία "vitafit" κάτι τέτοιο. 
Σαν την καρδούλα που μου ποστάρατε, αλλά σε τετράγωνο.

Σήμερα δεν τον έχω δει ακόμα γιατί είμαι στη δουλειά, αλλά η μαμά μου μου είπε ότι βούταγε το κεφάλι του αρκετή ώρα στο νερό.
Σημαίνει κάτι αυτή η συμπεριφορά;

Συγγνώμη αν κάποιες ερωτήσεις μου είναι λίγο χαζές, αλλά είμαι εντελώς άπειρη με τα καναρίνια!

----------


## jk21

οκ για την καρδουλα ,εστω αυτη 

μην ανησυχεις για το νερο ,κανουν μπανιο ακομα και στην ποτιστρα

απο κουτσουλιες ειμαστε ενταξει πια;

----------


## Marilou

> απο κουτσουλιες ειμαστε ενταξει πια;


Χμ δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη.
Κάποιες φορές του φεύγει μόνο μια σταγόνα διάφανου υγρού, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με "τσίσα" (και πάλι συγγνώμη αν φαίνεται τόσο πολύ η ασχετοσύνη μου!)
Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι καφέ (χτες ήταν καφέ με μια ελαφριά δόση πορτοκαλί) με ελάχιστο άσπρο.

Επειδή τον έχω σε διπλανό κλουβί με το άλλο πουλάκι που μου έχει απομείνει και ο οποίος προς το παρόν φαίνεται υγιής και κελαηδάει, συγκρίνω τις κουτσουλιές τους.
Σε "ποιότητα" είναι παρόμοιες, αλλά το άρρωστο πουλί κάνει πολύ λιγότερες, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σας λέει κάτι...

Φωτογραφίες δε μπορώ να ανεβάσω πριν από αργά το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι μου!

----------


## jk21

το μια στις τοσες υγρο χωρις στερεο τμημα ,δεν με ανησυχει . τα αλλα θελω να ταδω .καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει διαρροια ,αλλα ισως ολιγοφαγια ,επειδη ειναι οι μικρες .οταν το δεις να κανεις ελεγχο και την καρινα

----------


## Marilou

> το μια στις τοσες υγρο χωρις στερεο τμημα ,δεν με ανησυχει . τα αλλα θελω να ταδω .καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει διαρροια ,αλλα ισως ολιγοφαγια ,επειδη ειναι οι μικρες .οταν το δεις να κανεις ελεγχο και την καρινα


Αργησα πολύ να γυρίσω στο σπίτι μου και τώρα δε θέλω να τα ξυπνήσω για φωτογραφίες.
Την καρίνα την είδα την Κυριακή που του έδωσα την τελευταία δόση nystamysin και μου φάνηκε ίδια με την προηγούμενη φορά.
Σήμερα εγώ δεν τον είδα καθόλου, η μαμά μου όμως εκτός από το μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα, παρατηρούσε γενικά πολύ έντονη κινητικότητα από το πουλί.
Την πετρούλα με το ασβέστιο φαίνεται να μην την έχει αγγίξει ακόμα, αν και την έχω σε σημείο εύκολα προσβάσιμο, δίπλα σε μια πατήθρα.

----------


## jk21

το ασβεστιο μια στις τοσες θα το πειραξεις .το οτι ειναι κινητικο ειναι θετικοτατο .αναμενουμε για τα αλλα

----------


## Marilou

Οι κουτσουλιές είναι ίδιες με εκείνες που σας είχα δείξει. Οι περισσότερες καφέ, με λίγο άσπρο και αραιά και που υπάρχει και κάποια πρασινωπή.
α
Ενα άλλο "σύμπτωμα" με προβληματίζει όμως. Τον ξύπνησα τώρα μόλις και διαπίστωσα ότι συνεχίζει να βαριανασαίνει και κάτι που δεν είχα παρατηρήσει άλλη φορά: Κάθεται στην πατήθρα του με τα πόδια αρκετά λυγισμένα και την κοιλιά του κοντά στην πατήθρα, σχεδόν ακουμπάει.
Παράλληλα σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις που τον είδε η μαμά μου (εγώ λείπω πολλές ώρες από το σπίτι), ήταν φουσκωμένος, αλλά πάνω στην πατήθρα, όχι στον πάτο.

Η στάση του σώματός του, που είναι λυγισμένος προς τα μπρος σας λέει κάτι;
Νιώθω ότι πρόκειται για κάτι πολύ αρνητικό!

----------


## Marilou

Μήπως έχει να κάνει καθόλου με την ψιλοερεθισμένη κοιλιά που είχατε παρατηρήσει τις προάλλες;
Τώρα δυστυχώς είμαι στη δουλειά και δε μπορώ να τον παρακολουθήσω!

----------


## jk21

MΑΡΙΑ δεν ειχα δει το χθεσινο ποστ .τα νεα δεν ειναι καλα ,αλλα ειχα ζητησει καποιες φωτο και ακομα δεν υπαρχουν .δεν θα ηταν ωριμο απο πριν να σου πω παρε μια αντιβιωση και δωσε ,αλλα αν τα πραγματα χειροτερευουν αυτο μαλλον επειγει .μολις γυρισεις βαζεις φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες και την κοιλια του και παιρνεις (αν το δεις χαλια ) bactrimel απο φαρμακειο για να μην καθυστερουμε .Βλεπω κουτσουλιες και κοιλια και σου δινω τη δοσολογοα αν κρινω οτι χρειαζεται .

----------


## Marilou

Τι να κάνω που μαζεύομαι μετά τις 7 το απόγευμα στο σπίτι μου!

Οταν λέτε "χάλια", εννοείτε να κάθεται φουσκωμένο π.χ. στον πάτο;
Στον πάτο δεν κάθεται, κάποιες φορές μόνο τσιμπολογάει κάποιους σπόρους που πέφτουν κάτω, αλλά μετά ανεβαίνει πάλι στις πατήθρες του!
Θα κοιτάξω να φύγω νωρίτερα για να ανεβάσω τις φωτό το πολύ μέχρι τις 3:30 και θα πάρω και bactrimel από το φαρμακείο τώρα για να το έχω έτοιμο να το δώσω ανά πάσα στιγμή.

----------


## Marilou

Φωτο κουτσουλιές, κάποιες που είναι πολύ κίτρινες είναι φρέσκιες και υποθέτω ότι είναι από το αυγό.
Οι υπόλοιπες είναι και χτεσινές.

 

 

 

 

Για καρίνα-κοιλιά δεν μπορώ να τον δω γιατί πρέπει να γυρίσει ο μπαμπάς μου για να τον κρατάει αυτός και εγώ να του παραμερίσω τα πούπουλα, οπότε μάλλον το βράδυ από τις 7 και μετά.
Αγόρασα ήδη το bactrimel και αν μου πείτε ότι χρειάζεται είμαι έτοιμη.

----------


## jk21

δεν το δινεις προς το παρον .οι κουτσουλιες ειναι καλες και καποιοι χρωματισμοι των υγρων σε καποιες ,ειναι απο το κεντρικο τμημα .Οταν ειναι ξυπνιο ειναι διαρκως φουσκωμενο; εμφανως λιγοτερο κινητικο απο αλλοτε; συνεχιζει να δειχνει οτι αναπνεει προβληματικα; αν συμβαινουν αυτα ,τοτε να δωσεις ,αν οχι τοτε απλα το παρακολουεθεις .θα ζητουσα πολλα με ενα βιντακι να δουμε πως συμπεριφερεται και γενικα αν ειναι φουσκωμενο κλπ;

----------


## Marilou

Δυστυχώς ένα από τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα είναι το γεγονός ότι λείπω τις περισσότερες ώρες από το σπίτι.
Οταν γυρνάω συνήθως είναι νύχτα και έχουν κοιμηθεί.

Η συμπεριφορά του γενικά έχει ως εξής:
Δεν είναι πάρα πολύ δραστήριο, τουλάχιστον όχι όσο το άλλο, το οποίο δεν έχει προς το παρόν σημάδια ασθένειας και κελαηδάει κανονικά.
Για παράδειγμα, πηγαίνοντας σιγά σιγά στην πόρτα το κοιτάζω χωρίς να με αντιληφθεί.
Είναι πάνω στην πατήθρα του, ποτέ κάτω, τουλάχιστον όσες φορές το βλέπω εγώ.
Κάθεται στην πατήθρα του ακίνητο τις περισσότερες φορές κοιτάζοντας στο μπαλκόνι, στο 70-80% των περιπτώσεων όχι φουσκωμένο, κάποιες όμως είναι φουσκωμένο.
Κάποιες φορές κάνει βηματάκια πάνω στην ίδια πατήθρα και ακονίζει τη μυτούλα του στην πατήθρα.

Όταν με αντιλαμβάνεται κινείται από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα με άνεση και ενίοτε αν πλησιάσω πολύ κρέμεται και στα κάγκελα.
Βγάζει κάποιες φωνούλες, δυνατές και καμπανιστές, αλλά δεν κελαηδάει κανονικά όπως το υγιές πουλί.
Χτες στεκόταν με τα πόδια λυγισμένα, την ώρα που το ξύπνησα.
Σήμερα όσες φορές τον είδα να στέκεται στην πατήθρα ήταν σε φυσιολογική στάση, αντίστοιχα, ακόμα και το υγιές πουλί κάποιες στιγμές φαινόταν να έχει λυγισμένα πόδια και να "γέρνει" προς τα μπρος.

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι μερικές φορές (όχι συχνά θα έλεγα) ανοίγει τα φτερά του και τα κλείνει βιαστικά, σαν να παρουσιάζει μια μικρή αστάθεια, σαν έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος παραπατάει και ανοίγει τα χέρια για να κρατηθεί. 

Οσο για την αναπνοή, κάποιες φορές τον παρατηρώ από κοντά και φαίνεται σαν λαχανιασμένο.

Αύριο που δεν έχω δουλειά θα κάτσω να τον παρακολουθήσω περισσότερες ώρες.
Οσο για βίντεο θα προσπαθήσω να τραβήξω.

Μια ακόμα λεπτομέρεια που ενδεχομένως να έχει σημασία. Το κλουβί του είναι ζευγαρώστρα, τον είχαμε από πέρσι τέτοια εποχή μαζί με την κανάρα μου την οποία έχασα δυστυχώς εντελώς ξαφνικά όταν δε μπόρεσε να κάνει το αυγό της  :Sick0004: 
Μήπως κουράζεται και πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε άλλο μικρότερο; Μετά την επίθεση από το γεράκι έχουμε δυστυχώς απόθεμα...  ::

----------


## jk21

να μεινει στο μεγαλο .η επιθεση απο το γερακι μπορει να εχει σχεση με το κελαηδησμα .μην ξεχνας οτι προερχεται και απο ιαση αλλου προβληματος αν θυμαμαι καλα .Βαλε παντως το βιντεακι .Δεν δικαιολογειται η αμεση χορηγηση φαρμακου .δεν παει χαμενο να υπαρχει ή αλλαξε το (αφου δουμε το βιντεο ) με τιποτα ντεπον ... αυτα θα τα χρειαστεις για σενα καποια στιγμη

----------


## Marilou

> να μεινει στο μεγαλο .η επιθεση απο το γερακι μπορει να εχει σχεση με το κελαηδησμα .μην ξεχνας οτι προερχεται και απο ιαση αλλου προβληματος αν θυμαμαι καλα .Βαλε παντως το βιντεακι .Δεν δικαιολογειται η αμεση χορηγηση φαρμακου .δεν παει χαμενο να υπαρχει ή αλλαξε το (αφου δουμε το βιντεο ) με τιποτα ντεπον ... αυτα θα τα χρειαστεις για σενα καποια στιγμη


To φάρμακο δεν το αλλάζω, άλλωστε είχε κάτω από 3 ευρώ και ίσως χρειαστεί μελλοντικά κούφια η ώρα!
Προβληματίζομαι για το κελάηδισμα  γιατί το άλλο πουλί έχει επανέλθει πλήρως από το σοκ της επίθεσης, κελαηδάει κανονικά και μάλιστα είχε τραυματιστεί ελαφρά κιόλας από το αρπακτικό.
Το άρρωστο είχε πάρει αντιβίωση baytril για μια βδομάδα, όπως μου είχε συστήσει ο κτηνίατρος, την οποία μάλιστα όπως είχα εξηγήσει και σε αρχικά ποστ, δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη αν την πήρε. Μετά και το nystamysin μάλλον θέλει να ανακτήσει δυνάμεις. Εχει αυγό και υδατοδιαλυτή βιταμίνη tabernil.

Πάω να σβήσω τίποτα από το κινητό γιατί δε θα έχω καθόλου μνήμη για το βίντεο!

----------


## Marilou

Σήμερα το πρωί για πρώτη φορά κελάηδησε!
Ελπίζω να είναι θετικό σημάδι αυτό...

Εδώ είναι ένα τρίλεπτο βίντεο με τη συμπεριφορά του, αλλά το τράβαγα από κοντά!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι οκ ! καλη διατροφη ,προσοχη στα σακχαρα και προχωραμε !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη μήπως το πουλάκι μπερδεύεται από τον καθρέφτη ,νομίζει ότι είναι άλλο πουλί και γιαυτό έχει αυτή την αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά ... εντάξει εκτός των άλλων προβλημάτων του ,αν και  παίζει να στρεσάρεται ...

----------


## aeras

Το πουλί έχει αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα και μάλλον έχει λίπος

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν βλεπω καποια περιεργη συμπεριφορα ... τι ακριβως εννοεις; για το αναπνευστικο που λεει ο Μιχαλης ,θα ειχε μια βαση απο την ταλαντωση της ουρας ,αλλα πιστευω το κανει στο περα δωθε .Οσα εχουν προβλημα το κανουν εντελως ρυθμικα και οταν ειναι σταματημενα .Δεν το αποκλειω ομως ,αλλα η φωνη του ειναι καθαρη .Ισως απο αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια λογω αλλης ενοχλησης (πχ στην κοιλια ) ισως

----------


## Marilou

> Γιαννη δεν βλεπω καποια περιεργη συμπεριφορα ... τι ακριβως εννοεις; για το αναπνευστικο που λεει ο Μιχαλης ,θα ειχε μια βαση απο την ταλαντωση της ουρας ,αλλα πιστευω το κανει στο περα δωθε .Οσα εχουν προβλημα το κανουν εντελως ρυθμικα και οταν ειναι σταματημενα .Δεν το αποκλειω ομως ,αλλα η φωνη του ειναι καθαρη .Ισως απο αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια λογω αλλης ενοχλησης (πχ στην κοιλια ) ισως


Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να κουνάει την ουρά όταν είναι σταματημένο, αλλά τώρα που το αναφέρατε αύριο θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό!

Οσο για τον καθρέφτη που αναφέρθηκε σε κάποιο ποστ πιο πάνω, δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στο βίντεο.
Στον καναπέ μου κοντά στο τζάκι τον είχα βάλει και τράβηξα το βίντεο.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ανέφερε η Μαρία ότι κάθεται και κοιτάζει προς μία μεριά ¨κολλημένο¨ και φουσκώνει ,μετά ξιφίζει τις πατήθρες με το ράμφος ... ανεξάρτητα από τα υπόλοιπα. Εκεί εγώ παρατηρώ κάτι στην πόρτα του κλουβιού του , με κίτρινη μπορντούρα, σαν καθρεφτάκι μου έκανε και είπα μπας και είναι εκείνο που κοιτάζει μέσα ... δεν μπορώ όμως να καταλάβω εάν είναι καθρεφτάκι ή τίποτα άλλο . Έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές σε δικά μου , κάναρους ιδιαίτερα ,εάν κάτι που βάζω δεν το θέλουν ενοχλούνται και δεν πλησιάζουν προς εκείνη την πλευρά του κλουβιού ,ενώ παράλληλα το κοιτάζουν συνέχεια με υπερβολική επιφύλαξη ... γι΄ αυτό το είπα ,εάν δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Marilou

> Εκεί εγώ παρατηρώ κάτι στην πόρτα του κλουβιού του , με κίτρινη μπορντούρα, σαν καθρεφτάκι μου έκανε


Αυτό το κίτρινο είναι πετρούλα για ασβέστιο! Δεν είχα βρει σουπιοκόκκαλο και πήρα αυτό...

Τώρα για το λίπος που λέτε, να του βάλω σήμερα μόνο ασπράδι αυγού;
Οι σπόροι που του δίνω είναι έτοιμοι, μείγμα σπόρων που έχει πολλά είδη μέσα.
Να του βάλω και χορταρικό;

----------


## jk21

Για να λυθει η απορια ,θα το κοιταξεις κατω χαμηλα στην κοιλια ,λιγο πανω απο εκει που κουτσουλα .Αν δεις κατω απο το δερμα ,κιτρινωπη επιφανεια τοτε εχει .Αν ναι το συζηταμε μετα για τα περαιτερω  ...

δες πχ εδω ενα αρκετα παχουλο πουλακι 





αν ειναι πραγματι παχουλο ,το πρωτο που θα αλλαξεις ειναι το μιγμα σπορων ,που πιθανοτατα θα ειναι η γνωστη λεγομενη κελαιδινη ,που ειναι φισκα σε μπισκοτακια αγνωστου συστασης και το αγαπημενο μου (εξ απο δω ) μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι ...

----------


## Marilou

Χμ αυτό που λέτε για την ταλάντωση της ουράς, νομίζω ότι το παρατήρησα, κουνιέται η ουρά του πάνω κάτω χωρίς να κινείται πολύ το υπόλοιπο σώμα του.
Κάποιες στιγμές επίσης ήταν πάνω στην πατήθρα του πάλι φουσκωμένος. 

Οσο για την τροφή, πράγματι είναι κελαηδίνη, μείγμα σπόρων που περιλαμβάνει όλα αυτά τα σποράκια που έχω δει στην ενότητα για τη διατροφή (κεχρί, λιναρόσπορο, νιζελ κλπ και αυτά τα μαύρα και τα επικίνδυνα μπισκοτάκια που λέτε).
Δε νομίζω ότι έχει λίπος γιατί όταν είχα βάλει φωτό από την καρίνα και φαινόταν και η κοιλιά του, δε φαινόταν κίτρινο και μου είχατε πει κι εσείς ότι απλά η κοιλιά σας φαίνεται ψιλοερεθισμένη.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα των 2 εβδομάδων να δημιουργηθεί λίπος, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος...
Μόλις ξεπεράσουμε 100% το πρόβλημά μας, θα κοιτάξω να του φτιάξω φρέσκια αυγοτροφή και να χωρίσω τους καλούς σπόρους από τα μαύρα και τα μπισκοτάκια.

Σε περίπτωση που όντως είναι αναπνευστικό το πρόβλημα, το bactrimel ενδείκνυται για θεραπεία;
Αν δω ότι κάθεται αρκετά πιο συχνά σε φουσκωμένη στάση θα πρέπει να το ξεκινήσω αμέσως;

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτην λες .εκει λιπος δεν υπαρχει .Το να φουσκωνει καποιες στιγμες ,δεν ειναι αξιολογησιμο .Συχνα τυχαινει οταν χαλαρωνουν να το κανουν προσκαιρα .Για την ταλαντωση της ουρας ,μπορει να δειχνει αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια ,αλλα οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι πολλες και οχι απαραιτητα απο το αναπνευστικο συστημα του πουλιου .Δεν δειχνει παντως να εχει κοντανασα .το bactrimel χτυπα μονο μικροβια ,ενω οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι και αλλες .Επισης υπαρχουν σημαντικα μικροβια του αναπνευστικου πχ μυκοπλασμα ,που δεν ειναι φαρμακο καταλληλο για αυτα .Για αλλα ειναι  .Εγω θα σου ελεγα σε πρωτη φαση να το εχεις σε αρκετα ζεστο περιβαλλον και βλεπεις .Χωρις αλλα σημαδια (πχ διαρκες φουσκωμα ) ειναι κριμα να δινουμε στην τυχη φαρμακα .Για μικροβια (οχι για αλλες αιτιες ) πιο εξειδικευμενο για αναπνευστικο ειναι το vibramysin απο φαρμακειο (θα μπορουσες αν θες να το αλλαξεις με το bactrimel αν το δεχονται ) αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι υπερ στο να ξεκινησεις αγωγη

----------


## aeras

Όταν ταλαντεύεται η ουρά πάντα δημιουργεί αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα διότι συμπιέζονται οι αερόσακοι με αποτέλεσμα την δυσλειτουργία του αναπνευστικού,  τα αίτια είναι πολλά.

----------


## Marilou

Πάλι κάθεται φουσκωμένο. Στην πατήθρα του, όχι κάτω. Η ουρά όπως λέτε ταλαντώνεται και σαν να τρέμει ενώ είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο και δεν κάνει κρύο. Κουτσουλιές φυσιολογικές. Να του δώσω bacrtimel?

----------


## Marilou

Επίσης πετάει από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα φουσκωμένος! Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό!
Γυρνάει το κεφάλι του προς τα πάνω και κάνει νευρικές κινήσεις και φαίνεται σαν να χάνει την ισορροπία του!
Παιδιά, νομίζω ότι τον χάνω...

----------


## jk21

Βαλε αμεσα φωτο την κοιλια του

----------


## Marilou

Δε μπορώ να βγάλω πιο ευδιάκριτες γιατί μου τσιμπάει τα δάχτυλα!
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε αν συμβαίνει κάτι. Εμένα μου φαίνεται η ίδια με τις προηγούμενες φορές.

Τώρα κάθεται πάνω στην πατήθρα του φουσκωμένος και ταλαντώνεται η ουρά του.
Λαχανιάζει, ίσως να είναι από το στρεσάρισμα, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ εχω την εντυπωση οτι μας βγαζεις την καρινα (το στηθος ) και οχι την κοιλια .κατω χαμηλα πανω απο εκει που κουτσουλα να βγαλεις .να παραμερισεις με χλιαρο νερο τα πουπουλα .Καρινα δεν δειχνει να εχει

----------


## Marilou

τον έβγαλα για να τραβήξω φωτό κ μάλλον στρεσαρίστηκε τόσο πολύ που φοβάμαι ότι θα μου ψοφήσει τώρα...
Είναι κάτω στον πάτο λαχανιασμένος και δεν κουνιέται σχεδόν καθόλου, νομίζω ότι θα τον έχω σκοτώσει μόνη μου...

Εβγαλα φωτό, η κοιλιά του μου φαίνεται φυσιολογική, αλλά τώρα είμαι πολύ χάλια για να τις ανεβάσω.
Μου έφυγε και από τα χέρια και του έβγαλα και κανα δυο φτεράκια. Θεε μου...
φοβάμαι ότι μετράει λίγα λεπτά μέχρι να φύγει... :'(

edit: Ξαναπέταξε και τώρα είναι πάνω στην πατήθρα του και ψηλοκελαηδάει! Πήγα στον άλλο κόσμο και γύρισα!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ με δεδομενο απο εσενα οτι η κοιλια ειναι οκ  και με δεδομενο οτι δεν μπορω να γνωριζω την αιτια του αναπνευστικου ( ποτε δεν σιγουρευτηκα αν ειναι πχ μυκητες ή μικροβιο )  ξεκινα αν θες vibramysin απο φαρμακειο (καταλληλο για αναπνευστικα ,αλλα εχει καποια δραση και σε γαστρεντερικα ) ,γιατι μαλλον και μυκητες να εχει ,ισως υπαρχει δευτερογενη λοιμωξη που το εχει τουμπαρει .Ομως μιλω εντελως αστηριχτα και μονο σαν γνωμη οταν δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα επαφης με γιατρο .Το πουλι ειναι ασχημα οπως περιγραφεις και αν αυτο πρεπει να γινει (να πας σε γιατρο ) πρεπει να γινει τα επομενα λεπτα .περασανε και μερες απο τοτε ....

αν το κρατησουμε στη ζωη και δεν βελτιωθει ομως σημαντικα ,ισως δωσεις στην πορεια και αλλη αγωγη 

σου στελνω δοσολογια vibramysin στο στομα .ετσι οπως ειναι πρεπει σιγουρα να το δωσεις στο στομα με συρριγκα του 1  ml .η δοσολογια ειναι πολυ λιγοτερη και μπορεις να τη χορηγησεις .δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιει επαρκη ποσοτητα νερου ,αν μου ζητησεις να σου δωσω χορηγηση στο νερο

----------


## Marilou

Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε κάτι από την κοιλιά;
Οταν λέω φυσιολογική εννοώ ότι είναι ίδια με την προηγούμενη φορά (στην αρχή της "περιπέτειάς" μας) όπου είχα μια πολύ ευκρινή φωτό καρίνας-κοιλιάς και μου είχατε πει ότι ήταν καλή η κοιλιά με έναν ψιλοερεθισμό άνευ σημασίας.

 

Ανέβασα φωτό τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ικανοποιητικά ευκρινής.
Αλλο να τον στρεσάρω όμως, μου είναι αδύνατο! Πέρασα βασανιστικά λεπτά μέχρι να ξαναπετάξει στην πατήθρα του.
Τώρα τσιμπολογάει σποράκια και στην πατήθρα του δεν είναι πολύ φουσκωμένος, βγάζει και κάποιες φωνούλες και γενικώς είναι σχετικά δραστήριος.

Δυνατότητα κτηνιάτρου εδώ δεν υπάρχει. 
Τουλάχιστον όχι κτηνιάτρου που να μη σου πει "ε, πουλί είναι, άστο να ψοφήσει", ναι το έχω ακούσει και αυτό!
Ο μόνος κτηνίατρος σε ακτίνα 30χλμ είναι εκεί που το είχα πάει εξ αρχής και μου είχε δώσει το baytril για 1 βδομάδα.
Ομως δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο για να τον πάω τώρα.

Vibramysin του δίνω στο στόμα όπως έδινα και το nystamysin? 0.075ml?

Με τη διατροφή τι κάνω;
Εχω βράσει ένα αυγό, να του το βάλω;
Εχω διαλυμένο και tabernil στο νεράκι του.

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω προβλημα στην κοιλια .αν δωσεις vibramysin θα δωσεις οσο εγραψα στο πμ ,οχι οσο γραφεις στο πιο πανω ποστ 

εχεις ακομα baytril; αν ναι  ,τι ημερομηνια ληξης εχει;

----------


## Marilou

Baytril έχω ακόμα πολύ, άλλωστε δεδομένου ότι του το έδινα διαλυμένο σε νερό δεν ήμασταν εξ' αρχής σίγουροι για το πόσο έχει πιει.
Λήγει τον 12ο του 2014.

Μήπως είναι χρήσιμο και εκείνο το bactrimel;

----------


## jk21

αν θελεις δωσε απο αυτο .σου στελνω δοσολογια στο στομα για 2-3 μερες .μετα θα δουμε .θα παιρνεις με τη συρριγκα και ελαχιστη πολυβιταμινη που εχεις .θα σου πω

----------


## Marilou

Θα του δώσω τώρα την αντιβίωση και τη βιταμίνη στο στόμα.
Παρατήρησα ότι οι φωνούλες που βγάζει δεν ήταν τόσο καθαρές όσο τις προηγούμενες μέρες που κελαηδούσε και ήταν δυνατές και καμπανιστές.
Και στο βίντεο που είχα ανεβάσει, μου είχατε πει ότι η φωνή του ήταν καθαρή. Σήμερα όχι τόσο.

----------


## jk21

Για καλο και κακο ,οταν του δινεις την αντιβιωση ,δες στο βαθος του στοματος ειτε για λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες ή για λευκοκιτρινες μαζες

----------


## Marilou

Του έδωσα την πρώτη δόση, την άλλη αύριο στις 07:30 το πρωί.
Μόνο που μαζί με τα **** baytril μπήκε λίγη παραπάνω tabernil, σύνολο **** ml, ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Δεν είχα φακό για να κοιταξω βαθιά στο στόμα του, αλλά από το λίγο που προσπάθησα να δω δε διέκρινα κάτι άλλο εκτός από ροζ.
Εξωτερικά στη γλώσσα μόνο σαν να είδα μια λεπτή λευκοκίτρινη λωριδούλα, αλλά πολύ εξωτερικά.
Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό...

Για ποιο λόγο ακριβώς θα πρέπει να κοιτάμε για κιτρινολευκες επιφάνειες;

----------


## jk21

Μαρια δεν σου εστειλα τυχαια τη δοσολογια με πμ και δεν θελω περα απο οποια αναφερουν πανω τα σκευασματα (στο συγκεκριμενο δινει διαλυση σε νερο και μαλιστα για κοτες ) να αναφερονται εδω δημοσια .Πολλοι απλα διαβαζουν και κανουν μονοι τους λαθος χρηση των φαρμακων ,που δεν ειναι σε δοσολογιες ,σε ειδη πουλιων ,σε βαρη πουλιων ,σε ειδος ασθενειων ,παντου οι ιδιες 

το οτι το βαθος δειχνει ροζ ειναι θετικο .η γλωσσα ελπιζω να μην εχει κατι .αν εχεις καποιο γνωστο οταν θα ξαναταισεις βγαλε μια φωτο .οι επιφανειες με λευκοκιτρινο χρωμα δειχνουν ειτε μυκητες candida ειτε αβιταμινωση σε βιτ Α .Οι κιτρινολευκες μαζες τριχομοναδες .Βαλε candida mouth στις φωτο του google αν θες και θα δεις μυκητες σε ανθρωπινο στομα ... 

οχι η λιγη περισσοτερη βιταμινη δεν πειραζει .θελω απλα να δοθει στις πρωτες μερες με baytril γιατι ειναι βαρια σαν αντιβιωση και καταστρεφει και την καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα του εντερου .Οι βιταμινες Β την τρεφουν

----------


## Marilou

Συγγνώμη για αυτό, δεν το κατάλαβα και δε θα επαναληφθεί!

Σήμερα παρατήρησε η μαμά μου ότι από όλες τις φορές που τον είδε, μόνο μια φορά ήταν φουσκωμένος.
Εχει ήδη πάρει 2 δόσεις baytril, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι θετικό.

Οσο για φωτογραφίες στο στόμα είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο!
Μας δαγκώνει και δε μπορούμε να του το κρατήσουμε ανοιχτό για πολλή ώρα για να ώρα, οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να βάλω λίγο φακό και να δω αν υπάρχουν τέτοια σημάδια.
Κατά τις 8-9 που θα του δώσω το φάρμακο!

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι θετικο αλλα συνεχιζεις την αγωγη κανονικα 

ενα καλαμακι ξυλινο ,καθετα στο ραμφος ,θα το εμποδισει να το κλεισει .Το ανοιγεις μετακινωντας μονο το κατω ραμφος προς τα κατω

----------


## Marilou

Παίρνει baytril από την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα. 
Δε μπορώ να πω ότι βλέπω βελτίωση, πέρα από το γεγονός ότι χτες κελάηδησε λίγο.

Αν δεν είναι μικρόβιο τελικά, και είναι μύκητες (βέβαια σημάδια μέσα στο στόμα δε βλέπω), τι μπορώ να κάνω;
Νιώθω ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο baytril...

Τώρα που παίρνει αντιβίωση να του βάλω πάλι αυγό;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχει διαρροια ενα πουλακι ,ναι μπορει να τρωει και αυτο με την αντιβιωση .Ειναι πολυ νωρις για να δεις καθαρο αποτελεσμα .Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη

----------


## Marilou

Λάθος, από Τετάρτη του δίνω την αντιβίωση.
Ωραία, τότε θα πάω να του βράσω ένα αμέσως.

Να πω επίσης ότι κάποιες φορές κάνει ένα θόρυβο με το στόμα του σαν να μασάει σπόρια, χωρίς να έχει στο στόμα του.
Μήπως αυτό σαν σύμπτωμα σας λέει κάτι καινούριο;

----------


## Marilou

Χοροπηδάει πάνω στην πατήθρα του, φουσκωμένο και κάνει σαν τρελό από τη φαγούρα!
Ξύνεται με τη μυτούλα του στο στήθος του, τινάζει τα φτερά του, τεντώνεται όρθιο, πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω έτσι...

----------


## jk21

και απο την τεταρτη παλι νωρις ειναι ,αλλα με αυτα που μου λες ,αρχιζει να πηγαινει και αλλου ο νου μου .Μυκητες ,ακαρεα ,εξωπαρασιτα ,ακομα και σε τριχομαναδα ,γιατι μετα απο μια περιπτωση που ειχαμε τελευταια ,εμαθα off the record πιθανοτατα και για αλλη (φοβαμαι καμμια παρτιδα μολυσμενων τροφων ...) 

ομως πρεπει να το κοιταξεις μεσα στο στομα στο βαθος οπως σου ειπα .Αν εχεις σπρει για παρασιτα ,το ψεξαζεις κιολας

----------


## Marilou

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν κανονικά τη διατροφή και την αντιβίωση.
Σπρέι δυστυχώς δεν έχω και θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα.
Πως θα το ζητήσω; Υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα; Από φαρμακείο ή πετ σοπ; Αν είναι από φαρμακείο να προσπαθήσω να βρω μέχρι το βράδυ...

Για μύκητες/τριχομονάδες τι μπορώ να κάνω από φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα;

----------


## aeras

Πρόσεχε εσύ, το πούλι μπορεί να έχει ορνίθωση.

----------


## jk21

αν χρειαστει θα σου πω απο φαρμακειο για τριχομοναδες ή μυκητες .Δεν θα κανεις τιποτα αν δεν δεις εσωτερικα 

σπρει αντιπαρασιτικο απο πετ σοπ ή καταστημα κτηνιατρικων

----------


## Marilou

> Πρόσεχε εσύ, το πούλι μπορεί να έχει ορνίθωση.


Το έψαξα λίγο στο google και τρόμαξα!
Δεν ξέρω όμως πως μπορεί να κόλλησε, αφού δεν έρχεται σε επαφή ούτε με άλλα πτηνά, ούτε με περιττώματα!
Στο κλουβί είναι μόνος του και τον καθαρίζω τακτικά...

Εκτός αν κόλλησε από την επίθεση του αρπακτικού στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη...

----------


## Marilou

Επειδή στα συμπτώματα για ορνίθωση είδα και τον πυρετό, μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως μπορώ να καταλάβω τον πυρετό;
Σήμερα ας πούμε βούτηξε το κεφάλι μέσα στο νερό. Μήπως αυτό είναι σημάδι πυρετού;

----------


## Marilou

Ξαναείδα το λαιμό του. Προσπάθησα με φακό κινητού, αύριο θα έχω και κανονικό φακό.
Το μόνο που παρατήρησα να ψιλοκιτρινίζει ήταν ο ουρανίσκος.

Επίσης νομίζω έχω κάνει γκάφα με το baytril γιατί λέει ότι αν ανοιχτεί το μπουκάλι, το φάρμακο είναι ενεργό για 28 μέρες και έχουν περάσει πολύ περισσότερες από τότε που τον πήγα στον κτηνίατρο (ο οποίος μου είχε δώσει το baytril για σαλμονέλωση).

----------


## jk21

αν ειδες τον ουρανισκο να ψιλοκιτρινιζει ,πας αυριο πρωι στο φαρμακειο και παιρνεις nystamysin σιροπι (γυρω στα 3 ευρω ) και μια συριγκα του 1 ml ,για μυκητες 

δινεις 0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα ,αδιαλυτο στο στομα με τη συριγκα .Αν δεις οτι δεν τα καταφερνεις τοτε 3.75 ml στην ποτιστρα των 100 ml .Aλλα απευθειας εχει μεγαλυτερη δραση 

ομως θελω να ξαναδεις και να μου πεις αν ειναι μονο επιφανεια ή πιο χοντρη μαζα ,γιατι στην δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι τριχομοναδες 

αφηνεις το baytril ,κυριως γιατι ειναι ληγμενο

----------


## jk21

αυτη για να καταλαβεις ειναι φωτο απο μυκητες candida σε ανθρωπο



σε πουλι δεν εχω μια καταλληλη φωτο 

πιο κατω ειναι τριχομοναδα σε περιστερι ,αλλα σχετικα προχωρημενη .Εσενα μπορει να ειναι λιγοτερο ,αλλα να εχει την αισθηση ομως της μαζας και οχι της επιφανειας οπως πιο πανω

----------


## babis100nx

για την candita δημητρη μηπως κατι τετοιο?

----------


## jk21

την εχω δει Μπαμπη τη φωτο 

http://www.myoops.org/cocw/tufts/cou...ent/215762.htm

αν προσεξεις λεει απο κατω possible .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε εγω ,γιατι περισσοτερο με αρχη τριχομοναδας μου μοιαζει ,επειδη ειναι στην πορεια της τροφης ,σαν μικρη μαζα και οχι σαν επιφανεια .. ισως ομως .καπως ετσι ειναι και η candida (ή και πιο κιτρινωπη ) αλλα και οταν υπαρχει αβιταμινωση σε βιταμινη Α .Επειδη παντως εκει ειναι περιστερι ,μαλλον για τριχομοναδα το κοβω ...


An oral plaque in a young pigeon, possible candidiasis

----------


## Marilou

Οχι, καμία σχέση. Δεν είναι έτσι.
Περισσότερο σαν μια αχνοκίτρινη κλωστίτσα πάνω στον ουρανίσκο, προς τα έξω κιόλας.
Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα δε μπορώ να βγάλω φωτογραφίες...

Baytril του έδωσα γιατί δεν είχα δει το ποστ σας, αλλά το βράδυ δε θα του δώσω άμα είναι.

Nystamysin έχει ήδη πάρει 10 μέρες και από ο,τι μου είπατε δεν ενδείκνυται για αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.
Εχω μπερδευτεί λίγο...

----------


## Marilou

Το γεγονός ότι βάζει το κεφάλι μέσα στο νερό, σημαίνει ότι έχει πυρετό;
Το επισήμανα από χτες αλλά δε μου απαντήσατε.

Επίσης παρουσιάζει μια αστάθεια. Σαν να πάει να πέσει από το κλαράκι του...

----------


## jk21

Η ασταθεια ειναι γνωρισμα ειτε απο σαλμονελλωση (εκει χρειαζεται το baytril και αν ηταν οκ ,ισως να σου ελεγα να το συνεχισεις ) ,ειτε μικροβιου - μυκητα στον ακουστικο πορο (αυτι )

στο νερο βαζουν το κεφαλι για να κανουν μπανιο ...

το nystamysyn ειναι για μυκητες ,οι οποιοι οπως και τα μικροβια ,μπορουν να δημιουργησουν αναπνευστικα προβληματα (και οι candida αλλα ιδιως ο ασπεργιλλος ) ,συριγμους κλπ

http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html

 The dropping of thrush commonly infects the mouth, causing birds to* swallow excessively. It may even infect the sinus and cause sneezing.* Thrush infections are potentially life threatening when left unattended.


http://www.arwh.org/sites/default/files/files-uploads/ManageWebsite_CommonDisease_UploadedFiles_200_Comm  on%20Diseases%20of%20Birds_Part%202.pdf

( παραγραφος 1.1 )

Birds with mycotic lesions in their respiratory tracts may exhibit a variety of clinical
signs. Initial changes may reflect a subtle change in the voice, weakness, weight loss,
or oculonasal discharge. Infection may become dormant, yet will most often progress
to depression, emaciation, coughing or sneezing, and dyspnoea.

http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics%20...Cxsneezing.htm


The causes of a sneezing bird include:

Smoking by the owner

Feather dust when moultingAllergies to aerosol particles

Dusty environment/poor ventilation or dusty seedSinus blockage with foreign bodies including seedRhinoliths (build up of cellular material, usually related to vitamin A deficiency)Malnutrition, especially vitamin A deficiency hyperkeratosisIntranasal tumoursMycoplasma infections*Fungal and/or Bacterial infections aspergillus cryptococcus candida*Viral infection (rare)pox, reo paramyxo polyomaChlamydiosis (Psittacosis)Iactrogenic feeding fromula and medications




δεν μπορω να ξερω τι εχει το δικο σου πουλακι ,αλλα οπως θα δεις ,μεσα στις αιτιες αναπνευστικων προβληματα  ειναι και οι μυκητες ,και ειλικρινα σε οσες περιπτωσεις εχουν ερθει υποψην μου τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ,ειναι η αιτια σε πανω απο 60 % των περιπτωσεων .....

γιατι; γιατι αυτοι που σου ειπαν οτι το νυσταμισιν δεν ειναι για αναπνευστικα ,δινουν τοσα αντιβιοτικα για πλακα απο την αμαθεια ή ημιμαθεια τους  ,που εχουν γεμισει τα πουλια μυκητες .Εκτος αν σου το ειπε φαρμακοποιος και εννοουσε στον ανθρωπο .... και κει αν γεμισει το στομα μυκητες και πιο μεσα ,στο τελος θα υπαρχει και ερεθισμος στο αναπνευστικο .απλα εκει το παιρνουμε χαμπαρι νωρις.Αλλα και στους ανθρωπους στο στομα μυκητες εχουμε ,απο χρηση αντιβιωσεων.Ειδικα σε νηπια και μωρα

----------


## Marilou

Ωραία, οπότε θα του δώσω nystamysin. Εχω ένα μπουκαλάκι από την προηγούμενη φορά που πήρε, πριν 2-3 βδομάδες.
Είχε πάρει τότε για 10 μέρες και είχα δει μεγάλη βελτίωση, μάλιστα είχε αρχίσει να κελαηδάει, τις τελευταίες δόσεις τις είχα δώσει 1-2 μέρες πριν ανεβάσω το βιντεάκι νομίζω.

Να πάω αύριο φαρμακείο ή pet shop για να πάρω φάρμακο για τα ακάρεα;
Σήμερα δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι και δεν πρόσεξα τη συμπεριφορά του, αν και τώρα που τον είδα στο κλαδάκι του δεν καθόταν φουσκωμένος.

----------


## jk21

θυμισε μου αν ειχες δωσει νυσταμισιν στο στομα ή στο νερο 

για ακαρεα ,μην δωσεις κατι αν δεν αποκλειστουν οι μυκητες

----------


## Marilou

> θυμισε μου αν ειχες δωσει νυσταμισιν στο στομα ή στο νερο 
> 
> για ακαρεα ,μην δωσεις κατι αν δεν αποκλειστουν οι μυκητες


Είχα δώσει για 10 μέρες, πρωί βράδυ 0.075ml από το στόμα απευθείας, κατόπιν δικής σας σύστασης.

Για τα ακάρεα το είπα επειδή χτες παρατήρησα χτες κυρίως κάποια συμπτώματα που έκαναν μπαμ, δηλαδή την έντονη φαγούρα και το τίναγμα των φτερών σαν τρελό.
Σήμερα όμως επειδή έλειπα εκδρομή, δεν παρατήρησα τη συμπεριφορά του.
Ενδεχομένως αυτά τα συμπτώματα να τα είχε και τις προηγούμενες μέρες, που όμως λείπω πάρα πολλές ώρες από το σπίτι και δε μπορώ να τον παρατηρήσω.

----------


## jk21

για τους μυκητες η αγωγη εγινε σωστα και αν δεν ειχες δει καποια βελτιωση ,δεν θα σου ελεγα να την επαναλαβεις ,γιατι θα ηταν κατι αλλο ... ισως ομως ειναι δυσκολοι στην εκριζωση ... 

ενα ψεκασμα για εξωπαρασιτα δεν κανει κακο ,αλλα το βλεπω χλωμο τετοια εποχη .Για ακαρεα της τραχειας ,θα σου ελεγα να ξαναδοκιμασεις για μυκητες  και μετα να δωσεις για αυτα φαρμακο

----------


## Marilou

Μπορώ να του το δώσω από αύριο το πρωί;
Θεωρείτε ότι έχει περιθώριο να "ξεκουραστεί" λίγο από τα φάρμακα;

----------


## Marilou

Τελικά του έδωσα πάλι nystamysin. 

Κοίταξα με φακό που τον φόρεσα στο κεφάλι μου (!) και διαπίστωσα ότι μέσα στο στοματάκι του είχε κάποια κιτρινωπά σημάδια-επιφάνειες, κυρίως προς τα έξω, κάτω αριστερά στη γλώσσα του.
Ο ουρανίσκος του έχει κάτι σαν σκούρα διαχωριστική γραμμή, δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό γιατί δεν έχω εξετάσει ουρανίσκο.

Επειδή στο ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ για θέματα υγείας των πουλιών είχα δει ότι σημάδι ασθένειας είναι και κάποια σημάδια κάτω από το μάτι, ήθελα να πω ότι κάτω από το αριστερό μάτι του έχει κάτι σαν ελίτσα, που όμως είναι το ίδιο χρώμα με το τρίχωμα που έχει και πάνω από τα μάτια και στο κεφαλάκι του.
Τα μάτια του πάντως δεν έχουν κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα, δεν μισοκλείνουν και επίσης το όποιο αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα έχει προς το παρόν τον κάνει απλά να φουσκώνει και όχι να αναπνέει με ανοιχτό στόμα.
Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι φορτική με τόσες λεπτομέρειες, απλά προσπαθώ να σας δώσω μια όσο το δυνατόν πλήρη εικόνα.
Θα βάλω μια φωτό με την "ελιά" αύριο γιατί τώρα μας έφυγε και από τα χέρια, πέταγε σε όλη την κουζίνα και φοβάμαι μην τον στρεσάρω πάλι πολύ και μου μείνει στον τόπο.

Οσο για τη διατροφή του, αυγό να του δώσω αύριο τώρα που παίρνει nystamysin, ή μόνο σπόρους;
Tabernil βάζω στο νεράκι του;

----------


## jk21

μην δινεις καποια πολυβιταμινη ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα οπως στις αντιβιωσεις με την νυστατινη (ενεργη ουσια του φαρμακου ) .Το φαρμακο δεν απορροφαται στο αιμα και στο συκωτι του πουλιου ,αλλα περνα μονο απο τη γαστρεντερικη οδο και η περισσεια αποβαλλεται με τις κουτσουλιες .Αυτο το κανει λιγοτερο επικινδυνο για τον οργανισμο του αλλα και μη δραστικο για μυκητες εκτος γαστρεντερικου πχ για το κατωτερο αναπνευστικο (το στομα και η αντιστοιχη περιοχη του δικου μας ουρανισκου ειναι ψηλα και την πιανει ) .Η συχνη χορηγηση του χωρις λογο ,προκαλει απλα εθισμο στους μυκητες ,οπως και οι αντιβιωσεις στα μικροβια .Υπαρχει πιο δραστικο φαρμακο για μυκητες ,αλλα στην ελλαδα οχι σε σιροπι και ειναι πολυ δυσκολη η χορηγηση του ,και εχει δοθει δοκιμαστικα εδω μεσα σε 2 περιπτωσεις που τα πουλια ηταν με το ενα ποδι στον θανατο .Δεν κρινω οτι πρεπει να το δωσεις σε αυτη την περιπτωση 

Δεν μπορω αν δεν δω να καταλαβω τι λες για το ματι ,αλλα για το στομα ειναι ειτε μυκητες ,ειτε αβιταμινωση σε βιτ Α ή τριχομοναδες σε αρχικο σταδιο ,αν και δεν νομιζω το τελευταιο ,δεν μπορω ομως να το αποκλεισω αν δεν δουμε φωτο .Ετσι κι αλλιως αν παει να μεγαλωσει ,θα το δεις κατα την χορηγηση του nystamysin 

Δεν γινεσαι φορτικη .Χαιρομαι να βλεπω ανθρωπους ,να ενδιαφερονται πραγματικα για τα πουλια τους !Ισως αν διαβασεις παλια θεματα ,θα δεις οτι οχι μονο εγω ,αλλα πολλα ενεργα μελη ,σε αρκετα περιστατικα υγειας που μας κρατησαν σε αγωνια ,ζουσαμε την καθε περιπτωση ,σαν να ηταν δικο μας πουλι

----------


## Marilou

Αυγό να του δώσω;

Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι το κυρίως πρόβλημα έγκειται στην αναπνευστική του λειτουργία.
Το είχατε επισημάνει και όταν ανέβασα το βίντεο, αφού το είχατε καταλάβει από την ταλάντωση της ουράς του, η οποία συνεχίζεται.
Για αυτό και δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί θα πρέπει να πάρουμε πάλι nystamysin, αφού δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό για αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.

Φοβάμαι μήπως με το nystamysin χάνω χρόνο και είναι κάτι άλλο. Ορνίθωση, πνευμονία, δεν ξέρω...
Τους μύκητες πότε θα είμαι σε θέση να τους αποκλείσω σίγουρα;

----------


## jk21

oρνιθωση δεν εχει ...

πνευμονια; στα καναρινια δημιουργειται συνηθως απο μυκοπλασματα και κυριως το galisepticum  .Θελεις να δωσεις tylosin ή tylan; ειναι αντιβιωσεις για την περιπτωση ,αλλα αν εχει μυκητες (και αυτο στο στομα ειναι ενδειξη τους ... ) ισως τους αυξησει .Μην ξεχνας (εγω οχι ... δες ποστ 25 ) οτι ειχες δωσει και την ισχυροτερη και καταλληλοτερη και απο αυτες τις δυο ,για μυκοπλασμα ... την baytril .Δεν ειχες δει βελτιωση ... και μην ξεχνας οτι παει πανω απο ενας μηνας ... και την ορνιθωση αντιμετωπιζει (ααααν υπαρχει ) η baytril 

περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες δινω ,το πουλι να εχει μονιμο ασθμα απο τον φοβο του αρπαχτικου ,παρα να εχει πνευμονια ... ακομη και τριχομοναδα να ηταν ,σε ενα μηνα θα ειχε << τελειωσει >> το πουλακι 

ναι να του χορηγησεις αυγο κανονικα 

αυριο θα σου υπολογισω και την fungostatine (φλουκοναζολη σε χαπι που παιρνεις την σκονη που εχει μεσα ,την χωριζεις σε 10 δωσεις και μετα με διαλυση της σε νερο ,παιρνεις μερος του και δινεις στο στομα ......... ) και θα σου στειλω με πμ , αν θες να δωσεις κατι για μυκητες και για κατωτερο αναπνευστικο  .Αν και (μονο αν ειχες δει βελτιωση την πρωτη φορα ) θα ελεγα να ξαναπροσπαθησεις με νυστατινη

----------


## Marilou

> αυριο θα σου υπολογισω και την fungostatine (φλουκοναζολη σε χαπι που παιρνεις την σκονη που εχει μεσα ,την χωριζεις σε 10 δωσεις και μετα με διαλυση της σε νερο ,παιρνεις μερος του και δινεις στο στομα ......... ) και θα σου στειλω με πμ , αν θες να δωσεις κατι για μυκητες και για κατωτερο αναπνευστικο  .Αν και (μονο αν ειχες δει βελτιωση την πρωτη φορα ) θα ελεγα να ξαναπροσπαθησεις με νυστατινη


Θα έχω λοιπόν τις δοσολογίες και για αυτό το φάρμακο μήπως χρειαστεί, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Το θέμα είναι ότι με το nystamysin είδα βελτίωση, και μάλιστα μέχρι που κελαηδούσε και ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι ξεπεράσαμε το πρόβλημα, αλλά τώρα πάλι τον πήρε από κάτω.

Το μόνιμο σοκ από το αρπακτικό το είχα σκεφτεί, αλλά 1) είχε αρχίσει να είναι άκεφος και να ψιλοφουσκώνει πριν από αυτό το περιστατικό με το αρπακτικό-τότε τον είχα πάει στον κτηνίατρο και πήραμε baytril διαλυμένη, που δεν ξέρουμε καν αν την πήραμε σωστά- και 2) το άλλο μου πουλί ξανακελάηδησε κανονικά και είχε υποστεί μάλιστα και τραυματισμό από το αρπακτικό.

Το άλλο σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε μπορώ να κρίνω και εγώ την αποτελεσματικότητα ή μη της baytril γιατί στην αρχή δεν ξέρουμε αν την ήπιε και τώρα που του έδινα στο στόμα από την Τετάρτη μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί ήταν "ληγμένη" αφού είχε ανοιχτεί σχεδόν 8 εβδομάδες.

----------


## jk21

Mαρια δεν ξερω ... τι να σου πω ...

Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ,ειναι οτι οπως και στους ανθρωπους ,οι μυκητες εμφανιζονται κυριως σε οργανισμους με προδιαθεση και ευαισθησια σε αυτους ... ειναι ανθρωποι που μολις πινουν μια αντιβιωση για καποιο κρυωμα πχ βροχιτιδα ,κατευθειαν (επειδη οι αντιβιωσεις ευνοουν την αναπτυξη τους ) γεμιζουν μυκητες ειτε στο στομα ,ειτε εσεις οι γυναικες και στη γενετησια περιοχη .Οσοι μπλεκουν με κατι τετοιο ,δυσκολο τους εξαφανιζουν εντελως .Χρειαζεται προσοχη (να τρωνε γιαουρτι οταν παιρνουν αντιβιωση -εκτος αν ειναι καποιο ειδος που δεν κανει να λαμβανεται με πηγες ασβεστιου ταυτοχρονα  - και να διατηρουν το ph της ευαισθητης περιοχης οξινο )

----------


## Marilou

Σήμερα δεν ήταν σχεδόν καθόλου φουσκωμένος. Ορεξάτος είναι, με το αυγουλάκι του και τους σπόρους του και ψιλοκελαηδούσε κιόλας το πρωί από ο,τι μου είπαν.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά το nystamysin.

Επίσης θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να μου πείτε αν το να ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα χωρίς φωνούλες σημαίνει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

αν το κανει συνεχως μαλλον ναι ... ισως κατι το ενοχλει εσωτερικα .φλεγμονη απο διαφορες αιτιες .αν μια  στις τοσες ,ειναι κατι που εχω δει περιστασιακα ολα να το κανουν

----------


## Marilou

Τελειώσαμε με το nystamysin (στην 8η ή 9η μέρα παραλείψαμε τη βραδινή δόση γιατί έλειπα και οι δικοί μου το ξέχασαν).
Τώρα δεν κάθεται ποτέ φουσκωμένος και είναι ορεξάτος γενικά. Προχτές κελαηδούσε πάλι.

Παρατήρησα κάτι στη συμπεριφορά του.
Ανοίγει τα φτεράκια του από κάτω προς τα πάνω, όπως ένας κολυμβητής που κάνει στυλ πεταλούδα, χωρίς να πηγαίνει πουθενά.
Σαν να προσπαθεί να πετάξει και να μη μπορεί.
Επίσης όταν κλείνει τα φτερά του, αυτά μένουν χαμηλά για λίγο.

Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει αλλο πουλι κοντα ή το κανει οταν το πλησιαζεις ; κανει καποιο ηχο οταν γινεται αυτο; σαν κινηση επιθεσης μου μοιαζει


χαιρομαι για ολα τα αλλα ! δεν δινεις στο μελλον τιποτα με ζαχαρη στη συσταση του ,οπως πχ ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,στικς κλπ

----------


## Marilou

Υπάρχει στο διπλανό κλουβί ένα άλλο καναρίνι.
Ομως δεν το κάνει κοιτάζοντας το άλλο καναρίνι, το κάνει κοιτάζοντας προς το τζάμι.
Επίσης, αυτή την κίνηση την κάνει όταν πλησιάζω αλλά όχι πάντα.
Να τα βάλω να κάθονται μακριά ή σε άλλο δωμάτιο;

Σε άλλα νέα, συνεχίζεται η ταλάντωση της ουράς και το ξύσιμο του ράμφους στις πατήθρες και η φαγούρα κάτω από το λαιμό του.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια δεν εχω την εμπειρια να σκεφτω κατι αλλο .Μην νομιζεις οτι εχω παρα πολλα χρονια στην εκτροφη ... ισως εχει τυχει σε καποιο αλλο παιδι 

τα τελευταια που μου λες δεν μου αρεσουν ... κυριως με ανησυχει στο οτι τα παρατηρεις ,ενω εχεις αλλο πουλι διπλα ,οποτε αν ηταν κατι φυσιολογικο (ποτε ποτε ειναι λογικο να το κανουν ) θα το εβλεπες και σε κεινο 

ή δεν εχει καθαρισει εντελως ή συνυπαρχουν ακαρεα  


θυμισε μου , ειναι η πρωτη του αγωγη με νυσταμισιν; αν ναι σε 25 -30 μερες ,αν συνεχιζει το ιδιο ,καλα ειναι να επαναλαβεις αλλη μια αγωγη

----------


## Marilou

Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που του έδωσα nystamysin.
Αν τον δω πάλι να φουσκώνει τι να κάνω;
Να του βάλω pulmosan;

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω τα ακαρεα ,αν και η βελτιωση που εκανε το νυσταμισιν ,μαλλον σε  μυκητες παραπεμπουν .Ομως μια αγωγη ,αν γινει σωστα (1 σταγονα σε καθαρο σβερκο και επαναληψη σε 9 -10 μερες ) με πουλμοσαν ,ισως μας ελυνε τις αποριες

----------


## Marilou

To θέμα είναι ότι βελτιώνεται κατακόρυφα όταν παίρνει το nystamysin και μετά όταν τελειώνουμε αρχίζει πάλι να πέφτει.
Σήμερα τον πέτυχα πάλι φουσκωμένο, όχι για πολλή ώρα, γέρνοντας προς τα μπρος.
Επίσης συνεχίζει την ταλάντωση της ουράς, το ξύσιμο της μύτης στην πατήθρα και το άνοιγμα του στόματος χωρίς να βγάζει φωνούλες.

Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει παραπάνω ότι μπορεί να είναι ψιττάκωση και είχατε πει ότι δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο.
Μήπως τελικά είναι κάτι τέτοιο;
Αν ναι πως αντιμετωπίζεται;

Το pulmosan θα το βρω σε φαρμακείο ή σε πετ σοπ;
Η χρήση του είναι ασφαλής για το πουλί ή έχει παρενέργειες;

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις μονο μια σταγονα ειναι ασφαλεστατο .οχι παραπανω γιατι γινεται επικινδυνο αμεσα ! απο πετ σοπ 

ΜΑΡΙΑ αν θες διαβασε αυτα ,για μια ουσια εναντιον των μυκητων ,την φλουκοναζολη 


http://130.88.242.202/medicine/Asper...w/kearns03.pdf

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/170210.htm

αναφερουν για μια ουσια δραστικοτερη απο το νυσταμισιν για μυκητες .στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει σε σιροπι αλλα σε καψουλα που εχει μεσα σκονη .Σκεψου οτι πρεπει το περιεχομενο της να το χωρις σε 10 μερη με καποιο μαχαιρακι ,οπως οι ναρκομανεις την δοση τους .μετα να το διαλυεσεις σε νερο με μιξερακι του καφε και να δινεις λιγο απο αυτο στο στομα ,πρωι και βραδυ .αν ειναι ετοιμη να δοκιμασεις (εχει γινει με επιτυχιας σε 2 -3 περιπτωσεις εδω μεσα ) τοτε σου υπολογιζω και στελνω με πμ δοσολογια 

το χαπι ειναι ενα των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο με το ονομα fungostatine

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει ορνιθωση !!!!

----------


## Marilou

Ωραία, περιμένω προσωπικό μήνυμα με τον τρόπο και τη δοσολογία για το μύκητα αυτό και αύριο θα πάρω το pulmosan. 
Μπορώ να τα δώσω παράλληλα έτσι;

Τώρα τον έχω εδώ μαζί μου και κάθεται φουσκωμένος και λαχανιασμένος στην πατήθρα του.
Κουνάει την ουρά του και πάλι κάποιες φορές κάνει θόρυβο σαν να μασουλάει τροφή και ξύνεται.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ακάρεα, αυτό βάζει σε άμεσο κίνδυνο τη ζωή του;
Δε θα είναι ανοιχτό το πετ σοπ το απόγευμα για να του πάρω το pulmosan.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι δε μπορώ να το βρω στο φαρμακείο;

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα το πμ

δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να δοθουν παραλληλα .Βασικα εγω περισσοτερο μυκητες πιστευω οτι εχει και θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις πρωτα για κεινος .Απο κει και περα αν αποφασισεις να ξεκινησεις με πουλμοσαν καλα ειναι να δωσεις τη δοση και να δωσεις fungostatin την επομενη 

μονο σε πετσοπ εχει πουλμοσαν 
τα ακαρεα δεν σκοτωνουν τα ιδια το πουλι .δημιουργουν δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις και αυτες οδηγουν το πουλι στο θανατο

----------


## Marilou

Ανάμεσα στα πολλά συμπτώματα, παρατήρησα ότι βγάζει τις κουτσουλιές του με δυσκολία και τρώει σποράκια συνέχεια.
Ξεφουσκώνει στην πατήθρα του μόνο αν τρομάξει από κάποιο θόρυβο ή κάποιος πάει κοντά στο κλουβί.
Επίσης αυτό που σας έλεγα που ανοίγει το στόμα χωρίς να βγάζει φωνούλες είναι αρκετά συχνό.

Διάβασα κάπου για το pulmosan ότι πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με aviomycine γιατί όταν τα ακάρεα θανατώνονται, πέφτει το αμυντικό σύστημα του πουλιού και κινδυνεύει.
Στο φαρμακείο θα το πάρω το aviomysin;

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ αν ειναι να δωσεις αντιβιωση ,για να χτυπησει τις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις που ισως ηδη υφιστανται πριν σκοτωθουν τα ακαρεα (οχι οταν σκοτωνονται ) θα δωσεις την bactrimel απο φαρμακειο .Αλλα την γνωμη μου σου την ειπα

----------


## Marilou

Bactrimel έχω αγοράσει ήδη.
Να του δώσω σήμερα το απόγευμα στο στόμα και να του βάλω pulmosan αύριο;
Ούτως ή άλλως σήμερα είναι κλειστά τα μαγαζιά και δε μπορώ να αγοράσω...

----------


## jk21

αν δωσεις και αντιβιωση ,πρεπει να δινεις για 6 μερες .Αν εχεις (μην με παρεξηγει αλλα δεν μπορω να θυμαμαι τι εχει παρει καθε πουλακι στο παρελθον ,απο δικη μου προταση ) δωσει και δεν ειχε κανει παλιοτερα τιποτα ,ουτε και τωρα θα κανει .Μαρια  δεν ειμαι γιατρος ,δεν βαζω υπογραφη σε οτι λεω ... αλλα το πουλακι εχει μυκητες ... προχωρα σε fungostatin απο σημερα .Τα φαρμακεια καποια ειναι ανοιχτα

----------


## Marilou

Αγόρασα fungostatin, 1 κάψουλα 150mg και θα ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία που μου περιγράψατε στο πμ σε λίγη ώρα.

Σήμερα ξυνόταν τόσο έντονα που τρόμαξα!
Είχε τεντώσει το αριστερό του φτερό και ξυνόταν στη "μασχάλη" του.
Επίσης και το κεφάλι τίναζε, οπότε αύριο θα πάω πρωί πρωί στο πετ σοπ να πάρω pulmosan...

----------


## jk21

ριξτου και μια ματια στο εσωτερικο του στοματος ,οταν δωσεις το φαρμακο .να δεις αν οι επιφανειες εχουν το φυσιολογικο ροζουλι ή ειναι λευκοκιτρινες

----------


## Marilou

Του έδωσα στο στόμα, αλλά η ποσότητα μου φάνηκε μεγάλη και τον ταλαιπώρησα πάρα μα πάρα πολύ
Τις επόμενες δόσεις θα του τις βάλω στην ποτίστρα.
Δεν είδα το στόμα του, δε μπορούσα.

----------


## jk21

αν δεις οτι δε μενει ιζημα στη διαρκεια της ημερας (κανε καλη αναδευση ) δωσε και ετσι .αρκει να πινει κανονικα το πουλι νερο ,ωστε να παρει την ποσοτητα που πρεπει .Ομως εννοειται θα δωσεις στην δοσολογια που σου εστειλα για ποτιστρα

----------


## Marilou

Ναι, ήδη έστειλα με πμ διευκρινιστική ερώτηση πάνω στο θέμα της ποσότητας.
Το απόγευμα που τον είχα στο δωμάτιό μου δεν έκανε τίποτα άλλο.
Ετρωγε, έπινε και ξυνόταν!

Α, κάποιες φορές κελάηδησε κιόλας για λίγο, και το απόγευμα που τον άκουγα εγώ, και το πρωί από ο,τι με ενημέρωσαν αργότερα.

----------


## Marilou

Λοιπόν. Εχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός.
Εχω δώσει fungostatin για 8 μέρες διαλυμένη σε νερό όπως μου είπατε.
Κελαηδούσε, χάλαγε τον κόσμο. 
Τώρα είμαστε ακόμα φουσκωμένοι, με ταλάντωση της κοιλιάς.
Κάποιες φορές ξύνεται και τιναζει τα φτερά.
Κάποιες φορές πάλι ανοίγει το στόμα χωρίς να βγάζει φωνούλες.

Εχω πάρει το pulmosan κ έχω κ bactrimel για ώρα ανάγκης.
Να του τα δώσω κ τα 2 ταυτόχρονα;
Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε δοσολογίες για το bactrimel;

Το pulmosan να του το βάλω τώρα ή αύριο το πρωί;

Να κάνω κ μια ερώτηση, αν τελικά είναι άσθμα (είδα στις οδηγίες του pulmosan ότι μπορεί να έχει παρόμοια συμπτώματα με τα ακάρεα), πως μπορώ να το αποκλείσω κ πως μπορώ να τον θεραπεύσω;

----------


## jk21

ειχε βελτιωση με το fungustatin; ετσι καταλαβαινω ...  ειχε ξεφουσκωσει και τωρα ξανα τα ιδια; 

δεν σου ειχα πει ποσες μερες fungustatin ; αποκλειεται να σου ειπα κατω απο 10 .αν μαλιστα ειχε βελτιωση (οχι εντελως ) και μου το λεγες ,θα συνεχιζες καποιες μερες .Ποτε σταματησε το φαρμακο;

----------


## Marilou

πριν 2 βδομάδες περίπου. Μου είχατε πει για 8-10 μέρες, απλά τις 2 τελευταίες έλειπα κ δεν ήταν κανείς στο σπίτι για να ανανεώσει τις δόσεις

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζει για τη δοσολογια και τη διακοπη ... απλα θα ηθελα να ηξερα τοτε το πως ητανε ,μηπως συνεχιζαμε .Ομως το σημαντικο ειναι να μου εξηγησεις πως εξελιχθηκε η κατασταση του απο την ημερα ληψης της αντιβιωσης για πρωτη φορα ,μεχρι σημερα

----------


## Marilou

Αυτό που συνέβαινε και μετά το nystamysin. 
Στην αρχή πολύ καλά και μετά σταδιακά πάλι έχανε το κελάηδημα και φούσκωνε, με παράλληλη ταλάντωση της ουράς.
Κάποιες φορές κάθεται γέρνοντας προς τα μπρος και άλλες κάθεται όρθιος κανονικά στην πατήθρα του, αλλά ακίνητος.

Από τη μία προβληματίζομαι πάρα πολύ, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι αν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό δε θα είχε αντέξει τόσο καιρό...

----------


## Marilou

Τώρα κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού (όχι συνέχεια και όχι φουσκωμένο)...

----------


## jk21

για να υπαρχει βελτιωση με τα αντιμυκητιασιακα  ,προφανως ειναι μυκητας που δεν μπορουν να τον χτυπησουν καλα .Με δεδομενο οτι και η φλουκοναζολη δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δραστικη ,αρχιζω και σκεφτομα οτι μπορει να μην ειναι candida αλλ  την περιπτωση ασπεργιλλου στο αναπνευστικο .... εκει κυριως η αμφοτερικινη Β ειναι δραστικη ,αλλα στην ελλαδα δεν εισαγεται επισημα .....

αν δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη μεσω καποιου γιατρου ,αν θες ξεκινα ξανα φλουκοναζολη ( αν ο μυκητας ειναι ανθεκτικος εχω δει οτι συνεχιζει και για πανω απο 10ημερο σε διεθνη βιβλιογραφια )  και δωσε παραλληλα να αναπνεει  εκει κοντα  ,μεσω ρεσω για αιθερια ελαια ,αιθεριο ελαιο δενδρολιβανου και βραζε αν θες λιγο και δινε αντι νερου

*Τελικά επιτρέπεται το δεντρολίβανο;;; (ποστ 5 )*αν θες κανε αγωγη και για ακαρεα ,αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι εχει

----------


## Marilou

Θα πάω πάλι φαρμακείο να ξαναπάρω fungostatin.

Η ασπεργίλλωση έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι θανατηφόρα, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω για το πουλάκι μου;

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα να ειναι η επιθετικη μορφη της .Οτι ομως και να σου πω Μαρια ,ειναι απλα σκεψεις ... δεν ειμαι γιατρος .Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πας το πουλακι σε ενα  γιατρο αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα

----------


## Marilou

Του έβαλα χτες μια σταγόνα pulmosan γιατί είχα παρατηρήσει πέρα από το ακατάσχετο ξύσιμο και κάποια σφυρίγματα.
Πολύ λίγη ώρα μετά άρχισε να ξύνεται χωρίς σταματημό για λίγα λεπτά και μετά ηρέμησε. 
Δεν έβηξε όμως όπως έχω διαβάσει ότι πρέπει να κάνουν σε περίπτωση που είναι ακάρεα.

Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι είναι αδυνατισμένος, αλλά κοιτώντας την κοιλιά του προχτές δεν παρατήρησα καρίνα.
Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια όπως τις προηγούμενες φορές που είχα ανεβάσει και μου είπατε ότι είναι οκ, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι μυτερή...

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι να ηταν ακαρεα .Η ταραχη αυτο δειχνει μαλλον .... να μην ξεχασεις επαναληψη σε 9 μερες

----------


## Marilou

Μετά από ένα μήνα και κάτι κατά τον οποίο έλειπα εκτός νομού διαπίστωσα ότι η κατάσταση με το φούσκωμα συνεχίζεται.

1. Τρώει συνέχεια ( η διατροφή του περιλαμβάνει σπόρους και αυγό).
2. Πετάει φουσκωμένος από κλαδί σε κλαδί, όχι πάντα.
3. Μου φαίνεται αδυνατισμένος.
4. Είναι γενικά δραστήριος, άλλες φορές πετάει πολύ άνετα στα κλαδάκια, άλλες λίγο πιο βαριά.
5. Συνεχίζει την ταλάντωση της ουράς.
6. Οι κουτσουλιές είναι φυσιολογικές εκτός από κανα δυο που ήταν μαύρες.
7. Συνεχίζει κάποιες φορές αυτό το ανοιγόκλειμα στόματος χωρίς να βγάζει φωνή.

Σήμερα του έβαλα πάλι δόση fungostatin και θα το κρατήσω για άλλες 9 μέρες.
Από κελάηδισμα πάει πολύ καλά όμως...
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κατάσταση μπορεί να είναι ακόμα αναστρέψιμη;

----------


## jk21

ειχες ξαναδωσει τελικα (εκτος απο τωρα που λες οτι ξεκινησες ) μετα τις 2 του μηνα που ειχες παρει το σκευασμα απο το φαρμακειο ; αν ναι ,δεν νομιζω να εχεις και τωρα αποτελεσμα .αν οχι ,συνεχισε την αγωγη .Αν ομως εδωσες και μεσα στο μαρτιο και δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα ,δεν μπορει να παει αλλου το μυαλο μου μετα απο μυκητες ,παρα σε κοκκιδια

----------


## mariakappa

Μαρια νομιζα οτι το πουλι το ειχες παει στο γιατρο αφου ειχαμε μιλησει γι'αυτο.τι συναιβει τελικα? πως και δεν το πηγες? συνεβει κατι?

----------


## Marilou

Δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε πτηνίατρο εδώ που είμαι. Ούτε καν σε αξιόπιστο κτηνίατρο.
Παιδιά, ζω σε χωριό όπου δύσκολα βρίσκεις γιατρούς ακόμα και για ανθρώπους.

jk21 δεν είχα δώσει πάλι fungostatin για δεύτερη φορά.
Τον παρακολουθούσα καθημερινά, για όσο καιρό ήμουν στο σπίτι μου.
Συμπεριφορά πάνω κάτω αυτή που σας ανέφερα.

----------


## mariakappa

Μαρια συγνωμη σε μπερδεψα με αλλο μελος.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ να δουμε πως θα παει με αυτο (κρισιμοτατο να μην τρωει οτιδηποτε εχει εστω και λιγη ζαχαρη πχ ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ) και αν δεν υπαρξει βελτιωση ,τοτε ισως πας σε κοκκιδιοστατικο .Αν ομως υπαρξει εστω και λιγη ,θα συνεχισεις και δευτερη βδομαδα .Υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα σε συστηματικη μυκητιαση ,αν σαφως υπαρχουν σημαδια οτι υπαρχει και υποχωρει

----------


## Marilou

Οι σπόροι που του δίνω είναι Vitakraft και είναι μίγμα που μου φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο από την κελαηδίνη που έδινα πριν.
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχει ζάχαρη μέσα, πάντως δεν προτιμά κάτι μαύρες μπιλίτσες που περιέχονται μέσα στο μίγμα των σπόρων.

Σήμερα τον έβγαλα έξω και ήταν πάρα πολύ δραστήριος και κελαηδούσε αρκετά.

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι και για το οτι ηταν δραστηριος και για το οτι ειναι ξυπνιος και δεν προτιμα τις μαυρες μπιλιτσες (rape seed ) 

αν δεν εχει μεσα το  μιγμα μπισκοτακια εγχρωμα ,δεν εχει ζαχαρη ... αν εχει ...

----------


## Marilou

Τον έχω τώρα έξω και κελαηδάει πολύ, και το πρωί που έλειπα μου είπαν ότι κελαηδούσε πολύ.

Το αυγό του όμως δεν το έχει φάει και σε σχέση με το βίντεο που έχω ποστάρει στη σελίδα 6 είναι πολύ πιο αδύνατος.
Δε μπορώ να τον κρατήσω τώρα στα χέρια μου γιατί μου φεύγει, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχει καρίνα...

Κάποιες φορές τον πετυχαίνω στον πάτο του κλουβιού, αλλά όχι φουσκωμένο, μάλλον τσιμπολογάει σποράκια από αυτά που πέφτουν από τις ταϊστρες του.
Αλλά και κάτω που είναι δεν κάθεται νωχελικός συνήθως.
Χοροπηδάει στη σχάρα και τεντώνει το κεφάλι του και κοιτάει έξω.

Φοβάμαι γιατί όταν είχα χάσει το άλλο μου πουλάκι πέρσι το Σεπτέμβρη ήταν εξίσου αδύνατος...

----------


## jk21

αν κελαηδαει ειναι θετικοτατο σημαδι .Αν πραγματι διαπιστωσεις με ελεγχο καρινα ,δινεις σε επαρκεια μιγμα σπορων και φτιαχνεις και δοκιμαζεις να δωσεις καποια αυγοτροφη με αυγο απο τις συνταγες που εχουμε

----------


## Marilou

Χμ, μετά από περίπου 1.5 μήνα η κατάσταση είναι περίεργη.

Τον είχα εξετάσει για καρίνα, δεν είχε.
Καθαρίζω τους σπόρους από τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια και του δίνω πάλι fungostatin μέσα στο νερό του, αφού παρατηρώ μεγάλη βελτίωση κάθε φορά στη συμπεριφορά του.

Ηθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση, μπορεί να σας φανεί χαζή αλλά θα σκάσω!
Είναι δυνατόν η νωχελική συμπεριφορά να είναι θέμα περιβάλλοντος ή ψυχολογίας;

Οσο τον έχω μέσα στο σπίτι κάθεται ακίνητος, φουσκωμένος, μάλιστα σήμερα το μεσημέρι κοιμήθηκε κιόλας!
Με το που τον βγάζω έξω, αρχίζει και κελαηδάει, πετάει από κλαδί σε κλαδί, δεν είναι καθόλου φουσκωμένος.

Δε σας κρύβω ότι όταν μου είπαν οι γονείς μου ότι είχε κοιμηθεί ανησύχησα φοβερά, λέω δε μπορεί να είναι καλό σημάδι αυτό.
Από την άλλη μετά και μπάνιο έκανε και έξω στο μπαλκόνι κελαηδούσε. Οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν ψιλο-υδαρές, αλλά πέρα από αυτό δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι άλλο σε αυτές.
Δεν έχει ξανακοιμηθεί κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας, μήπως (άλλη χαζή ερώτηση!) φταίει η μαγνητική καταιγίδα;

----------


## jk21

Μαρα πολυ πιθανον να ειναι και το εσωτερικο περιβαλλον που προκαλει κατι τετοιο .Εκτος αν εξω υπαρχει πολυ πιο ζεστη απο το εσωτερικο ,που δεν νομιζω .Τα αρρωστα πουλια ,στη ζεστη ξεθαρευουν ,αλλα αυτο γινεται συνηθως φερνοντας τα πουλια στο εσωτερικο.Οι κουτσουλιες ειναι προβληματικες ,οχι οταν ειναι σχηματισμενο το στερεο μερος και παρολα αυτα υδαρες με υγρα τριγυρω,αλλα οταν ειναι ασχηματιστο υγρο και στερο μερος μαζι ανακατεμενα .Σπανια απλα υδαρες θεωρουνται προβλημα ,που ισως καποιες φορες σημαινει δυσλειτουργια των νεφρων ή διαβητης 

το οτι κελαηδα ειναι το σημαντικοτερο .Αρρωστο πουλι μπορει να κανει συχνα τσιου αλλα δεν εχει ορεξη για κανονικο κελαηδησμα .Μην ξαναδωσεις fungustatine αν δεν τα εχουμε πει απο εδω

----------


## Marilou

Κελαηδάει αλλά κάθεται φουσκωμένος στην πατήθρα και ξύνεται συνέχεια.
Σήμερα το πρωί η μαμά μου τον βρήκε να κοιμάται στην ταϊστρα!

Εχετε ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## jk21

εχεις καποιο σπρει αποπαρασιτωσης για εξωτερικα παρασιτα; για να αποκλεισουμε μια τετοια περιπτωση; βαλε και μια φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες .Ειναι θετικο οτι κελαηδα .Ειναι αρνητικο  να κοιμαται την ημερα (εκτος αν δεν κοιμαται νωρις το βραδυ ,οπως πρεπει ) .....

----------


## Marilou

Δεν έχω σπρέι.
Αύριο που θα πάω στο πετ σοπ για τροφή θα ζητήσω αν έχει, αν και αμφιβάλλω...
Τι ώρα πρέπει να τον βάζω για ύπνο; 
Να σημειώσω ότι πολλές φορές τα ξυπνάει το φως όταν μπαίνουμε (αναγκαστικά) στο δωμάτιο που τα φυλάμε τη νύχτα.

----------


## lagreco69

> Τι ώρα πρέπει να τον βάζω για ύπνο; 
> Να σημειώσω ότι πολλές φορές τα ξυπνάει το φως όταν μπαίνουμε (αναγκαστικά) στο δωμάτιο που τα φυλάμε τη νύχτα.


Τα πτηνα ξυπνανε με την ανατολη του ηλιου και πρεπει να κοιμουνται με την δυση του. θα πρεπει να ειναι σε εναν χωρο που δεν θα ενοχλουνται καθολου κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας. αλλιως με τον καιρο θα παρουσιασουν προβληματα υγειας, οπως το στρες.

----------


## Marilou

> θα πρεπει να ειναι σε εναν χωρο που δεν θα ενοχλουνται καθολου κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας. με τον καιρο θα παρουσιασουν προβληματα υγειας, οπως το στρες.


Δυστυχώς δεν διαθέτω τέτοιο χώρο...
Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 23:00 υπάρχει κίνηση.

Είχε ξανακοιμηθεί άλλη μια μέρα πριν λίγο καιρό, συγκεκριμένα τη μέρα που είχε τη μαγνητική καταιγίδα.

----------


## jk21

με το σουρουπο τα πουλια κουρνιαζουν και οταν σκοτεινιαζει πρεπει να κοιμουνται .καπου στις 9 και χοντρικα για αυτη την εποχη 

αν δεν ειναι αυτη η αιτια φαγουρας ,δεν αποκλειω μυκητες ,αλλεργια σε κατι στο γυρω περιβαλλον  ή ενδοπαρασιτα

----------


## Marilou

Σήμερα πάλι τον έπιασε 2 φορές η μαμά μου να κοιμάται κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
Τώρα τον έχω έξω, κάνει φρρρρρ κ κελαηδάει λίγο.

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν ξέρω την ηλικία του. Μου τον είχαν φέρει πρόπερσι από αυτοσχέδιο εκτροφείο ενός που του αρέσουν τα καναρίνια.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ύπνος να προκαλείται από στρες;
Σε ποιες ασθένειες ο ύπνος κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι σύμπτωμα;
Αν όντως είναι στρες και δεν είναι κάποια ασθένεια τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## jk21

για τον υπνο στους παπαγαλους ,μην παρεξηγησεις αν δεν σου απαντησω ,αλλα  θα ηθελα να σου πουνε  ( πιο εγκυρα ) τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν και ξερουν καλυτερα τις συνηθειες τους

----------


## Marilou

Δεν έχω παπαγάλο! Καναρίνι έχω. Εναν σκουφάτο πορτοκαλοκίτρινο.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα για το κελάηδημα: Παίζει ρόλο αν είναι πολύ ή λίγο;
Σε συχνότητα εννοώ.

Η φωνή του πάντως είναι δυνατή και καμπανιστή και τώρα που τον κοιτάω είναι τελείως όρθιος.
Κάποιες φορές σας έχω αναφέρει ότι κάθεται τελείως οριζοντιωμένος, πράγμα που μου έχετε πει ότι είναι κακό.

----------


## jk21

αιντε ,θελω service .... 

τοτε  αν δεν εχει διαταραγμενο υπνο ,ειναι αφυσικο να κοιμαται την ημερα .Μπορει να τυχει μονο σε νεοσσο πριν απογαλακτιστει .Φροντισε να εξαλειψεις την πιθανοτητα να μην εχει ομαλο υπνο το βραδυ !

αν το κελαηδησμα ειναι δυνατο - καμπανιστο ειναι πολυ καλο σημαδι και ας μην ειναι συνεχομενο .το να κουρνιαζει δεν ειναι κακο καποιες στιγμες στην ημερα .το να ειναι μονιμα ετσι και κυριως να κοιμαται κατι κρυβει !

----------


## Marilou

Μετά από μήνες σχετικής ηρεμίας αντιμετωπίζω πάλι πρόβλημα με το ίδιο πουλί.

Εβραζε το στήθος του και η κτηνίατρος μου πρότεινε aviomycine το οποίο έδινα με το νερό για καμιά βδομάδα περίπου.
Το βράσιμο δεν έφυγε.

Μετά πήραμε teniazil κάπως έτσι γιατί μπορεί κάποιες εντερικές λοιμώξεις να κάνουν και βράσιμο στο στήθος.
Το βράσιμο πάλι δεν έχει φύγει.

Το πρωί τον βρίσκουμε κάτω στο κλουβί, άλλες φορές είναι στις πατήθρες, άλλες πιάνει μια γωνίτσα και κάθεται στον ήλιο (μετά την επίθεση που είχα πέρσι από αρπακτικό δεν ρισκάρω να τα βγάζω έξω παρά μόνο αν είμαι κ εγώ στο σπίτι)

Τώρα το μεσημέρι τον πέτυχα στην ταϊστρα με τα μάτια μισόκλειστα και φουσκωμένο.
Μετά από λίγα λεπτά ήταν στην πατήθρα με τα μάτια μισόκλειστα και φουσκωμένος.

Εχει πολύ καιρό να κελαηδήσει λόγω πτερόρροιας, αλλά αραιά και που μερικές φωνές τις βγάζει.

Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι κανονικές.
Πριν λίγες εβδομάδες είχα τσεκάρει το στήθος του και δεν φαινόταν καρίνα ούτε στην κοιλιά είχε περίεργο χρώμα.

Επίσης κάνει και τον κλασικό ήχο σαν να μασάει σπόρους κάποιες φορές.

Μπορεί να είναι κάτι μη παθολογικό;
Μπορεί π.χ. αυτό το βράσιμο να είναι άσθμα;

----------


## Steliosan

Κοιτα αν το κανει κυριως την ωρα που παει να σουρουπωσει και να κουρνιασει πιθανον να εχεις προβλημα τωρα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας ολο και κατι μπορει να μασουλαει.
Αν κελαηδαει εκ περιτροπης τοτε μαλλον δεν εχεις προβλημα.
Αφου τσεκαρες στηθος και κοιλια και σου φανηκαν καλα τοτε οκ,ανοιξε το στομα του και δες αν εχει λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα αντι για το κανονικο ροζ.
Παντως για καλο και για κακο ανεβασε μερικες φωτο απο τα κυρια σημεια να δουμε τι παιζει.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια σε παρακαλω ,για να εχουμε κατι δεδομενο αφου κανεις τους ελεγχους που σου ειπε ο Στελιος ,βαλε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες και ας σου φαινονται οκ και θελω φωτο απο την κοιλια του ,με σιγουρα παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα απο την μεση και κατω (εντελως ξεκαθαρη ) .Δες επισης το κοκκαλο στο θωρακα (καρινα) αν πεταει εντονα

----------

